# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Warrior Tiger's Visions of Misconceptions

## WarriorTiger

My main goal right now, as it has been for the last week, is simply to remember my dreams.  After I can remember at least one dream a night I will try to become lucid.

My color coding will be as follows:

Non-Lucid
Semi-Lucid
Lucid

Note: Some of my non-lucid dreams will be in all black.  This is for dreams that have no lucidity change.

Since I am becoming a lot better at remembering my dreams, I now am going to be continually trying to become lucid.  I have done it a few time accidentally.  I look forward to my new journey  :smiley: 

And now (1/07/10) onto trying to continually share dreams.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream happened sometime in the late night.  I was non-lucid during the entire time, so for the sake of eyes, this will be posted as black.

Dream:
I was sitting on my parents couch, which was not unusual. My dad and I had been playing games or watching TV.  I remember talking to him about starting my own fish tank.  I left the house to go do that, but don't know what happened or where I went.  I remember coming back into my parents house and there was all this water on the floor.  This too was normal.  I has some fish with me and I decided that the floor would make a good fish tank since the water was up to our knees.  There was a lot of electrical equipment and no one was being electrocuted.

NOTE: I think that this was a dream sign I missed because this has happened a lot recently, with no other memory of those dreams.

After deciding that it would be okay to just drop the fish in the water, I looked up.  My dad had installed some small isolation fish tanks on the ceiling.  I needed to put one of the fish into an isolation tanks because it had ick.  I told my dad that it was icky and needed medication.  He agreed.  Then we had to catch some of the other fish to make sure they didn't have ick.  I looked down and saw a great array of fish.  I saw angel dish, clown fish, and several other varieties that I didn't know the name for but knew they couldn't live together. 

NOTE: I think this too was a dream sign.

We were looking for the fish when a knock came from the door.  There were two men standing outside, but I didn't know what they wanted.  I decided that I would sit on the couch, with was sort of floating.  I sat down, but kept looking for the fish.  My dad said something about the men needing to talk to me so I looked up...

This is when my significant other's phone rang and I was jolted awake.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I am happy that I was able to remember two dreams this morning.  This dream happened after my flood dream.

I was a a building.  I knew that inside were the NID, or other people that had stolen the stargate.  I was with a large strike team to get the gate back and I recognized a few people around me.  I saw several of my friends and my significant other were there too.  I also saw Teal'c, Sam and Daniel, but they were going to be entering from a different way.  I told them that I was ready and the attack commenced.

We broke down the door and walked into what appeared to be a large living room.  I ducked behind a large couch.  Once there I zatted one guy, and ran to a different couch.  Several more zats came out and hit different guards.  I was going for the door that the stargate was hidden when I was pulled back by one of my friends.  Blue aliens came out of the door and we had to zat them.  On of the blue aliens appeared at the door we had broke down and I stood up on the couch to zat him.  The couch turned into a wall.

NOTE: I knew at this point that I was dreaming, but only became semi-lucid.  I wasn't specifically trying to become lucid or semi-lucid. It just happened.

I stood up on the wall and thought that this was a dream.  The blue man stood at the door and laughed.  I zatted him but nothing happened.  I told myself that I needed to fly over to zat to him.  I jumped up and launched myself at him.  I flew across the room and hit him square in the chest.

NOTE: I feeling kind of fuzzy.  Like the nerves on my body were vibrating.  This happened as I was becoming semi-lucid.  It stayed that way until I lost being semi-lucid.

I was standing in a small cell, I must have been captured by the blue aliens.  There were people in strange uniforms, and I knew they weren't the NID.  I asked them what was going on and they went to go get their commander.  He walked in and I told him he couldn't keep me here.  He just glared at me and demanded to know what I was planning on doing to destroy the Federation.  I tilted my head at this.  I asked him what federation.  The United Federation of Planets, he said.  At this I knew I was in something Star Trek, but everything suddenly lost its color and I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

The Stargate dream sounded pretty cool... now just hang onto the dream a bit longer!  Also, a Stargate in a lucid dream can be used as a portal to get anywhere.  Cool!  ::D: 





> I was a a building.  I knew that inside were the NID, or other people that had stolen the stargate.  I was with a large strike team to get the gate back and I recognized a few people around me.  I saw several of my friends and my significant other were there too.  I also saw Teal'c, Sam and Daniel, but they were going to be entering from a different way.  I told them that I was ready and the attack commenced.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream was completely non lucid.  This dream occurred from a nap, one too short in my opinion  ::lol:: . 

I was watching four people play cricket.  It wasn't so much cricket as it was cricket-golf.  The same rules applied as cricket, but it was laid out on a long course much like golf.  Three of the people I knew and coached, one of them I didn't.  Each of the players had different colored balls.  The colors were red, blue, white, and green.  Each player had four stones and was trying to get them into the hole at the end of the course.  I was worried about the game because the red player was an evil cricket playing demon and my players had to defeat him, in the game, in order to save the world.  We were apparently Wicccan cricket players.  As the game went on, with my players doing okay, the day faded into night.  It was a rule that no one was allowed to play during night so the game was put on hold.  My players walked up to me, a bit disappointed with how the game was progressing.  I told them not to worry because I remembered something important about this particular game. This was the one with all the marbles. 

NOTE: This was never explained and I still don't understand the significance. 

The night progressed and I remember sitting at dinner with the team members.  Some were worried about the demon using magic to increase his chances of winning.  That is when someone else brought up that we should do magic to increase our chances of winning.  I told them that this was a bad idea because magic should not be used for personal gain.  The night faded out, and at some point I slept but I was suddenly awake and at the course again. Both my team and the demon had used magic the night before and all of the stones ("golf balls") had doubled in amount.  What started out as four was now eight.   The red player hit his ball and was doing well.  The white player hit his and the ball went the opposite direction that he had hit it.  I thought this was strange but my significant other's phone went off and I woke up.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream happened a while ago, but I haven't been able to put it up until now  :Sad: . This dream is also completely non lucid.

I was with my friends, Jen, and Karen.  Katie was missing and Karen needed help finding her.  I didn't think this was unusual so Jen and I said we would help her find her sister.  We were traveling around a jungle, but it wasn't hot.  I wondered why Katie had gone off to the jungle.  I also wondered how we had gotten there, but didn't spend too much time thinking about it.  We were walking around, just looking for Katie when we came across a river.  We traveled down the river, first walking in it, then walking along the bank when it got to deep. 

I didn't thing it was strange when we came across a waterfall.  I also didn't think it was strange when the only way down was to jump into the water, off the fall.  We did.  I held my breath and shut my eyes.  The world blackened around me and I took the plunge.  As is my habit when ever I jump from any height into water I counted how long it took.  It took 2 seconds.  I remember thinking that it was an awfully short fall considering how far it looked.  I came to the surface and looked around.  Jen and Karen had made it safely.  We were then pulled down, under the water.  I didn't struggle, but let it happen and just held my breath.

Soon we were in a large city, under the sea.  There were mermaids all over the place and I thought that it was pretty sweet.  Jen looked at me at peace before she was ushered away.  Karen and I had to wait before we saw her again.  She was a princess of the mermaid and they were glad we had brought her home.  This puzzled me but I was okay with that.  We explained to the mermaid king that we were looking for our friend Katie and he pointed out where we needed to go.  We headed off and soon found ourselves in a tunnel.  There we stoves, a lot of them, and we weren't being electrocuted.

NOTE:  Again with water and not being zapped.  Missed dream sign?

I could see very large fish and wondered what they were.  When I took a closer look I could tell that they were piranha. I thought it was strange that they were nibbling on the stoves.  I looked at Jen.  She was next to a large, locked gate.  She told me I needed to open it and that I needed to hurry.  I told her it was okay and I would open it.  The piranha then started to attack her, and I made sure to move quickly.  I opened the gate and all the water rushed out of it.  This wasn't strange and we were swept along with the giant fish.  Soon the water just trickled and we kept walking along the tunnel.  We came to another waterfall and we jumped it.  This time it took 4 seconds to hit the water.  When I came to the surface I could see a lot of people.  Karen asked someone if they had seen Katie and I swam over to here.  The world went black as I woke.

NOTE: We were all able to breath underwater, which I think is a dream sign, and I hate jumping or swimming in water that I can not see the bottom of.  This would have never happened in real life because I wouldn't have jumped off a waterfall. 

I had been dreaming of water a lot.  I keep asking myself if there is some sort of reason why I am.  Haven't found anything yet.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You were probably a mermaid in a past life. Cool dream.  You go through a lot of wormholes.  Raven and I had some merpeople dreams. She doesn't remember one of them.

----------


## WarriorTiger

NOTE: This is a shared dream with Raven.  I also dont remember too much and I wasnt lucid.

I had started at Stonehenge but quickly was somewhere else.  I was wielding a sword.  The sword had been given to me by my father.  I was wearing the kings armor; a shiny silver plate mail shirt with a lions head engraved in it.  I needed to find Merlin; he is a powerful mage healer.  I didnt know why, I just knew I needed too. 

NOTE: At some point I met up with Raven but dont remember how.

I was flying on a dragon; a majestic gold dragon.  The wind whipped at my face and I looked down to see the tops of the trees.  Raven was seated behind me.  Long golden blond hair was around her, a contrast to the red velvet dress she was wearing.  A battle was going to take place soon.  I wanted to be there.

NOTE: I am hoping that by reading Raven's journal entry I will remember more of the dream.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Note: I purposely misspelled the title. I started out with the intent to try a WILD, because I have a theory that I remember more dreams if I am lucid. I attempted to prove this true.  I concentrated on Stonehenge to begin my journey.

I was walking around Stonehenge, wondering what I was doing there.  It was extremely dark and I looked up to see a sort of space station hovering over Earth.  There was a strange sound coming from it, a sort of musical tone. I opened my eyes, somebody had texted me. 

After reading the text, which asked if we were going to play D and D tonight I fell back asleep.  This time I was in the body of an elf.  I had two companions with me; they were nymphs and were riding in my bows.  I remembered this was part of my D and D scenarios I did a reality check and tried to launch a fireball.  I found that I could do this. 

Note: I changed to a 3rd person view.  My character for D and D is male, so this is how I saw myself, or the person I was controlling.

I commanded my friends out of my bows.  I looked around.  We were in a dark forest with many sad trees.  The trees had been warped and twisted by a dark, evil creature.  I told my companions that we needed to move out into the open, I felt were would be safer that way.  We walked a short ways before a creature, (it looked like the Wraith man from the Stargate Atlantis premiere) came out of the woods to greet us.  I greeted him, because I thought that he was another elf.  We chatted for a little while when he pointed at the sky.  It had the same strange space station from Stonehenge.  I knew then that he had built it and teleported myself away from him.  My companions went back into their bows and we arrived at a mountainous area.

I ordered the male companion to get out of his bow and he did.  The mountain had strange bubbles coming from it, and I quickly found they were space time bubbles.  Space time broke when ever the bubble would pass over  us.  I though that since I was dreaming I could command my companion to do anything I wanted.  So I told him to sit down.  He did just as I told him.  Then I remembered a funny scene that had taken place in the campaign we were in so I decided to take it further.


*Spoiler* for _The Futher Stuff - Rate NC-17_: 



I pulled down my pants, and told my companion to give me head.  I pulled his head toward me and he did as he commanded.  I then started thinking about Jen so transported myself to our living room.  I imagine that it was her doing those things to me.  I kept that vision in my mind when I transported back.  A time space bubble passed over us and more time slowed.  As the bubble’s far end passed over us I came.




NOTE: I lost some lucidity because of what happened. 

I was sitting down next to my companion.  We were talking about what the space station was and how we might have to destroy it.  We chatted about being elves and about how the bubbles around us were cool.  As we were talking about the bubbles one passed over us and space time broke shortly.  I found us in a beautiful forest.  I thought I had remembered the forest and the fact that we were in a bubble that transported us away.  I thought this was strange so tried to cast a fireball out of my hands.  It worked.  I knew I was dreaming.

The bubble passed over us and we found ourselves back at the mountain.  The evil elf guy was standing in front of me.  He wanted my other bow so he could kill the nymph inside.  I told him that it wasn’t going to happen.  He started getting angry and was going on about how it was his right to ‘eat’ whatever he wanted.  I laughed.  I had caught him in a monologue so I shot a fireball at him.  It hit him squarely in the chest, but he quickly regenerated.  I cursed because I had forgotten that about the Wraith.  I commanded a nearby space time bubble and it quickly came to my hand.  I shot it at him; he began laughing but was cut off as the bubble passed over him.  I knew we had to get out of there so I jumped into a bubble, dragging my friend with me. 

We were in a cave.  I stepped to the entrance and looked up.  The space station was still there.  I knew that we weren’t done seeing the evil elf.  I commanded my other companion out of her bow.  She was groggy, but other wise fine.  I told her about what was going on when she spotted a dark figure on the wall.  I knew we needed guns so I willed them to us.  She was given a 9mm glock; I don’t know what I was given.  Since we all knew we were in a time space bubble, she shot at the wall. She had telepathically told me what her plan was and I agreed it might work.  I willed the bullet to ricochet off, knowing that her plan was for the bullet to come crashing down on the enemy trapped in a different bubble.  The effort to control the bullet was difficult and I lost lucidity.

I watched as the bullet flew through the air, headed toward the space station.  I prayed that it would come down right and kill our enemy.  It made a sharp U-turn, like gravity had finally decided to pull it back down.  It was clearing the rotating rings of the space station when something went awry.  Instead of passing through the final one as planned the bullet hit the space station.  It caused the arm holding the ring to snap and break off.  The station shuddered at the impact and started to fall from the sky.  I was not very happy because we were going to be caught in the middle of the crash, but at the same time I knew the evil elf would be too.  I watched as the station fell in slow motion.  I had to do something. I had to stop it from falling on us. I had to….stop that annoying beeping.  Everything faded as I woke up. Stupid alarm.

----------


## Raven Knight

If there is something naughty you want to post, you can do it by giving warning and then clicking the white box in the tool bar and then...


*Spoiler* for _XXX_: 



This is the dirty stuff you don't want to appear automatically!




Just for future reference.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow! That dream was so badass!  I am looking forward to dreaming with you!  Raven and I had a dream of being Dark Elves. It was a training quest. Here is the elf dream.  You have a lot of really cool powers in dreams! People in your bow? wow.  

I changed to a girl in a dream.  I didn't have any hottsecks tho.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was in a small room.  Most of the walls were covered in mirrors.  I looked at a table.  It looked almost like a podium, so I went over to it.  I looked around the room and noticed it was a classroom.  This did not seem odd.  I looked back at the podium and saw a small white box sitting on it.  I grabbed the box, thinking to myself that boxes were a dream sign.  I picked it up and there was a sheep/llama and some writing.  The writing said Lemon and was white with red background.  I looked into the mirror, and saw myself, no change in me.  I willed the box to say something different.  When I looked back at the box the sheep/llama was gone and so was the writing.  I must be dreaming, but in order to make sure I did another reality check.  I launched a fireball out of my hands.  Now I knew for sure this was a dream.


I wanted to be somewhere different so I willed myself somewhere.  I appeared in my Jetta, which makes sense.  I was sipping on a pumpkin pie shake from Jack in the Box.  I had my window rolled down and was listening to Disturbed.  All of which makes sense.  I spotted my friend Katie walking down a path.  I took a look at the surroundings.  There were a bunch or dead trees and the place itself had an overall creepy feeling to it.  I drove on slowly, thinking it was weird for her not be with Karen.  I spotted Karen walking down a different path.  I tried yelling at her from my car, but either I couldn’t or she didn’t hear me.  This part was fuzzy.  I stopped the car and got out.  I knew that she was now too far ahead of me to catch her by walking, so I took to the skies.  In just a short time I was with her.  I took another long look around and noticed that the creepy trees and dead foliage were in the shape of a maze.  I looked at Karen; she said something about getting to the castle.  I saw it in the far off distance.  I knew that flying would be the best way but how was I going to get Karen there?  Then I remembered that it was in a dream so I just picked her up.  She was weightless and we flew to the entrance of the castle.  I then went to Katie and did the same thing.  I thought they had looked like they were brainwashed.  I had to do something.  They were talking about how we were going to get inside when I heard my phone go off.  “Man,” I thought, “it’s already 5:30.”


I woke up in my bed.  I was looking for my cell phone.  I knew that it was under my pillow, but I couldn’t get to it.  It stopped beeping and I lay back down.  I wasn’t too concerned.  I slipped back into the maze.  I was watching as Karen and Katie were arguing.  I knew I didn’t have much time before my alarm went off again.

I opened my eyes and saw my bed room.  My apartment was clean and there were no animals.  I did not think this was strange.  I did think that my mother baking me brownie in my apartment was strange.  I fell back into the dream.

I saw black crows and a dark cobblestone road.  There was a drawbridge and it was down.  I paused for a second.  I was switching between my bedroom and this dream way to fast.  I wasn’t really waking up.  I couldn’t move either.  I started to panic and slipped into semi-lucidity.

I slipped back into my bedroom.  I needed to find Lacey or someone needed to knock on my door.  I know Lacey would be able to wake me up.  I couldn’t find Lacey anywhere in the apartment.  I knew that I was dreaming, but I didn’t have control.  I had to wake up.  I closed my eyes and focused on my waking self.  There was a dog lying net to my feet.  It had to be Lacey.  I did a quick survey of my other body parts.  My arms were crossed at my chest.  I was holding my sheet. “Okay,” I thought, “my arms are starting to go numb.” 

I NEED TO WAKE UP!!!!! I jolted awake and flipped myself over.  I found my cell phone and to insure that I was awake I did a reality check.  The time on my cell phone stayed to same, and I could not will it to say something different.

NOTE:  I was relived to be away and moving.  It is very scary, to me, when I have a false awaking and find I can’t move.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was at a hospital.  Ugly Bettys dad was there.  He was complaining of having some hip pain.  I was there too.  I was very sick and couldnt get warm.  Jen was there by my side, trying to help warm me up.  I had to pee in a cup in order to see what was wrong.  I found I couldnt do this, but it was explained by kidney stones.  We were in a different country and were supposed to be having a good time.  I felt that I was ruining the trip so I told Jen to go.  She did, and thats when I met Ugly Bettys dad.  He was a great guy, and soon I was taken to the back for surgery.  They were going to remove the kidney stones.  They injected me with the anesthesia and everything faded to back.

NOTE: I fell into 3rd person view.

I watched as Ugly Bettys dad complained.  I watched as they did x-rays on him.  While they did not see anything, he insisted that it was broken.  I watched as the doctor explained to him that everything was okay, but still he insisted.  He was in a lot of pain.  Another doctor came and took a look at the x-ray.  The doctor took another x-ray, and saw that there was a tiny hairline fracture in the hip joint.  They took him back and everything faded to black,

I was at home, the home that I had grown up in.  My family had apparently left the property, or turned into Ugly Bettys family, Im not really sure.  I was then transported from the hospital.  My family had grown some great trees.  Ugly Betty was helping her father walk around.  He had a cane and was doing well.  I was watching the trees and Betty.  I walked out of the house, to the front yard and took a closer look at the trees.  Some of them had fruit on them.  I looked at one tree that was extremely tall.  I thought it looked like a palm tree, but it wasnt quite right.  I was playing a game with a girl I had never met.  Apparently my parents had left little green army men in the trees and we were trying to find them all.  It was starting to get dark and I thought it was about time to go in.  Betty had been paying some bills and her sister was complaining about how she wrote in her checkbook.  I told her that it was okay because they were free and she could recycle them.

The next morning came quickly and I walked outside.  Bettys dad was already up and about.  I went into the back yard.  Overnight there had suddenly grown a tomato tree where there was an orange tree.  I went over and picked one of the tomatoes. It had a sticker on it.  I went inside to cut the tomato.  It has pickles on the top of it and when I went to cut it half of it had been cut up.  I didnt think this was unusual.  I was going to cut the tomato, and had the knife already in my hand when everything faded to black.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was with Jen.  We were on a great hiking trip.  The land was beautiful and desert, but we both liked it.  We were climbing over some rocks when we met up with some other hikers.  We talked with them for a while and all ate lunch.  They explained a place that was deep in the mountain area, where there was once a mine.  I was super excited about this and begged Jen to go.  She finally agreed and we headed out with our new found companions.  We traveled over rocks and came to a stream.  We had now been hiking for a while so Jen and the guys decided to chill in the pool.  It was a crystalline blue and I could see to the very bottom.  I didnt want to get my shoes wet because I didnt have much traction on them and I didnt want to fall down later, so I didnt go swimming.

After a short time at the pool we headed out again.  This time we had to pass a raging river.  The bridge at the river had been destroyed a short while before and we were forced to backtrack to find away around.  We finally made it to the other side, but only  by completing leaps of faith across a wide chasm.  I almost fell but was caught.  We walked a bit more, only this time it was on an old dirt path.  It seemed like a lot of traffic had been through the area recently.  We quite suddenly came up on a small shack, and several pools of water.  All the pools of water were crystal blue and clear.  We enjoyed some time there before heading into the shack.  The old mine was boarded up, but the area where they processed the ore was not.  We explored some of the area having magically gained a tour guide and other tourists.

The tour guide finally led us into the open ore area and there was a table with many shiny, pretty things on it.  The guide said that we could further explore on our own and that old legend had that if you left something for the dwarves they would give something in return.  Jen left a gold necklace with a cross on it and the guys left rings, I didnt see what kind.  I did not leave anything.  We walked further along a wooden shaft and found some more pools of water.  We went until we found a water wheel and I found a pillow on the ground.  I picked it up it was rough, ugly twill and had a hammer design on it.  It was starting to get dark. 

NOTE: It was magically light the entire time. Missed DS?  Like all the water is a missed DS.

We decided to head to the surface.  The other tourists were running around like crazy because they could see dead dwarves.  I was quite upset because I wasnt seeing anything.  We managed not to get trampled and made it all the way to the shiny stuff table when I stopped.  Jen looked at me and asked what was wrong.  I just looked at her and then the pillow.  I turned around and started running back to the place I had found the pillow.  Jen chased after me.  I dodged people and sprinted down the corridor.  I went to the room with the water wheel.  I saw that there was a door that wasnt there before.  I went through the door and a large number of dead dwarves were around me.  The doors closed behind me, locking Jen out.  She banged on the door for a while, but it would not open.  I looked at the dwarves.  They seemed sad and one of them tried to talk to me.  I couldnt understand what he was saying, but I knew what I had to do.

I lifted the pillow up.  I explained that it wasnt mine and that it was wrong for me to take it.  I handed it to the leader.  He in turn gave me a glowing red, shiny stone bracelet.  I wrapped it around my arm twice.  We had reached an agreement.  The walls around me started to shake and I ran out the door.  I grabbed Jens hand and we ran to the exit.  My bracelet lit up several times and the walls would shake violently.  I got the feeling that I had finally released the dwarves from their servitude on this earth.  I had finally returned their precious item.  I woke up feeling happy and relaxed.

----------


## Raven Knight

That was a cool dream!  I see they're getting longer and more coherent.  You set the trapped dwarves' souls free.  I wonder if you will have that bracelet on next time you dream.  That would be cool if you did!  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

NOTE:  To insure I dont upset anyone, I went to bed agitated last night; looking for a fight with someone Ill call Mr. Annoying so that they are protected.

I concentrated on the Moon.  I wanted to meet my friends there.  I have having a hard time just getting there on my own, so I focused first on being in a forest, looking up at the Moon.  I fell fast asleep a short while later, slipping into a dream that shouldnt be there.

I was sitting at a bar.  The long old wood of it felt good under my hands.  I looked to the drink sitting in front of me.  I hadnt ordered it, but didnt care.  I took the shot at once.  It didnt burn as it went down, which I thought was nice.  I looked up at a man I perceived as Nomad.  This was strange.  Why was he bartending?  How come he didnt recognize me?  My head swam with possibilities but none of them made sense.  This didnt make sense.  I wasnt supposed to be here, I was supposed to be somewhere else.  Why cant I remember where?

I took the shot that was sitting in front of me.  I was looking for someone.  Wait, I didnt order another shot.  What the hell is going on here?  I looked up.  The patrons of the bar didnt seem to notice that I was becoming agitated.  I saw Raven.  I was looking for her, or was I?  I stood up.  My head swam.

Why was I wearing a cloak?  Who was I?  I looked back to Raven.  No, I wasnt looking for her; I was looking for Mr. Annoying.  I wanted to hit him.  I wanted to show him that he was wrong.  My head blurred and I fell onto a sitting bar patron.  She shoved me off.  Nomad and Raven looked up at this.  I watched them closely.  Wait, I was supposed to be going to the Moon.  Why was I going to go to the Moon?  How did I get here?  This isnt real.  Im dreaming 

I looked around the bar.  Mr. Annoying hadnt shown up yet.  I was getting antsy.  I was angry at him.  I turned to say something to Nomad, but I couldnt find him.  I put my hands to my head.  I dont feel right.  Pool, that looks like fun.  Wait, I had a thought just a second ago, where did it go?  Why cant I do anything since I know its a dream? Where are you, jackass!  I yelled, but it sounded far away.

I wanted out.  I wanted out of this dream.  This wasnt mine.  Where did I run and slip off to?  Why couldnt I leave?  A guard looked at me strangely.  I thought I was going to be sick.  The world spun around me.  I was falling to the floor.  I hit it and people rushed around me.I jerked awake.

NOTE:  This was a very surreal experience.  I dont know what was going on; I just know that it didnt feel right.  I woke up even thinking that and had a hard time getting back to sleep.  I am still shaken by the experience.  And man, what was in those shots I had?   ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

WHOAH!!! ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

I remembered the dream now!!! 

For some reason, in all my shared non-lucids, I am in Massachusetts.

----------


## Raven Knight

> NOTE:  To insure I dont upset anyone, I went to bed agitated last night; looking for a fight with someone Ill call Mr. Annoying so that they are protected.



I know exactly who Mr. Annoying is!  :laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I just noticed that you titled it Space Bars and Fights, but you didn't mention seeing aliens? I did. LOL

----------


## SilverWolf

Don't drink in dreams!!!  ::drink::  You'll wake up hungover.  ::loveyou::

----------


## WarriorTiger

Let me start off by saying that I had an altercation with a creepy man claiming to be a cop yesterday.  This dream is a direct result of that and some other stresses.

I knew I had to go down to the apartment office.  I not only had to turn in some of my rent, but I also had to tell them about the creepy man claming to be a cop.  I was at the office, which looked more like a school cafeteria when I spotted one of the bosses from my work, Ill call him G.  Katie, Karen, and Jen were with me.  I noticed a very long line to go talk to Jan (the financial manager) and I really didnt want to wait, so we sat down.  The line just kept getting longer and I watched as people with checks were dropping off their rent.  Eventually, after a long conversation with Karen, I stood up to be in line.  When I finally got to Jans office she wasnt there.

I was upset, but G told me to calm down.  He said he could take care of anything I needed to.  He picked up a black binder and I told him I needed to make an official complaint.  I knew that the forms were in the binder.  I told G I wanted a form and he said he couldnt give me one.  I was very upset and demanded one.  He still wouldnt give me one.  I took my rent check and stormed out just as Jan was coming back in.

I wanted to be somewhere else.  I quickly found myself in the Jetta with my dad, Jen, and my friend Amanda.  I was trying to tell my dad the creepy man story, but I kept getting interrupted.  Amanda started to bitch about something and I turned around and told her to shut up.  At this point I realized my dad was driving.  Amanda got mad at me telling her to shut up so started to say that Jen had been pregnant about 7 times when I shot her a dirty look.  She shut up.  We were going down Golf Links and had just passed a sight that used to be part of the old college.  It was worn out and faded.  At this Amanda said that Katie and Karen were losers.  She said, and you think Im not doing anything with my life, look at them.  Then she added that she was getting married.  I just brushed it off.  We turned down Swan, but it suddenly changed and we were driving down Old Spanish Trail near Harrison. I kept trying to tell my dad about the creepy man, but I was still being interrupted.  I was getting really mad when Lacey jolted me awake by one of her barks.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream occurred right after I got done writing down some notes. 

I was going to see Jan (notice a recurring theme) because I needed to talk to her.  I was on a yellow school bus with Jen.  Jan was apparently the bus driver and we kept trying to talk to her.  She was listening and understanding.  Eventually she dropped us off at a garden area.

It was then that I noticed everyone was really poor.  It was like we were in a second great depression.  I decided that we would pick some fruit since the garden was a community garden.  I walked up to one of the trees and noticed a variety of fruits on it.  There were pears right next to apples which were right nest to peaches which were right next to oranges and so on.  I did think this was strange but pushed the thought aside.

We were wondering through the garden when I came across what looked like a table full of goods.  There were fruity lotions and perfumes and all sorts of things.  Each one had a price tag on it.  I knew I was poor so I contemplated stealing something.  I turned to see if anyone was watching when I saw that I was now in a mall.  I saw a cute boy with bright yellow hair.  He was an artist and he had just gotten up to go do something else.  I startled him and I saw a piece of paper that he dropped.  It said something about being popular.  I made some comment back about it being okay to not be popular if you do the right thing.  We then decided to go back to the garden area.  It was now inside the mall.  I thought about being with him, but pushed the though aside.  He helped me jump up to the highest garden trough and inside was cherries.  These cherries were supposed to be for my wedding and I knew I should take them.  When I looked at them, they were all growing on vines and most of them were starting to go bad.  I jumped down carrying some of the cherries.  I was very upset that they were bad and going to be used for my wedding.  I looked at the boy and figured I wasnt going to get married if this was what they were going to do for me.  I kissed him.  I woke up shortly after kissing him thinking WTF?  :Uhm:

----------


## WarriorTiger

NOTE:  This is the only dream I was able remember and I started out by trying a WILD aimed at base jumping off the Empire State Building.  I really kinda wish that had happened.

I was at my Nina's house.  Things looked different and it was easily explained by it being my house now.  Several of my friends we there too and it was really more like all of ours house.  We had been moving in all day and it was getting dark.  The sky was filling with clouds and soon it was raining.  Someone had left the door open and the rain was coming down onto the carpet.  I got upset and yelled at who ever did it.  I shut the door and the carpet instantly dried.  I then went back to moving my stuff.  My Nina came over with my mom and my dad.  Jen and I decided to watch a movie and they joined us.  We were watching the movie when a scene came on and I recognized it as being filmed at Safeway.

I wanted to go there so I blinked there.  I was with my mom and Nina and two of my friends, though I didn't recognize them.  I had two bottles of alcohol and my mom wanted a drink.  She gave me two glasses and I filled her up with Kahlua and I filled mine up with Malibu.  She enjoyed it then went off somewhere.  I then decided to try and find a legal hallucinogen.  My friend suggested that we try in the garden section, thinking that they would be herbs there.  We went to the garden section and the garden clerk asked me what I was looking for.  I told her and she gave us some, for free.

Then I wanted to be outside so there I was.  My friend was a big black firefighter.  He had the hallucinogen in his hand and he had crushed it into a fine powder.  We were at what appeared to be an outside mall.  We were walking around and someone dared us to drink some shot of something.  We all did and got some prize, but I don't know what.  We were on our way out when some cops showed up.  He ordered my big black friend to open his hand up or he was going to be arrested.  We had apparently be suspicious.  He opened his hand and all the powder flew away.  The cops let us go and I was very upset with my friend.  

NOTE: I switched to a 3rd person point of view.  I noticed that I was a guy.

I grabbed my friend in the nuts and forced him to the ground.  I let him know that I was in charge. I decided that I needed a shower.

NOTE: I zapped back into 1st person and then I was a girl again.

I was back at my house and was in the bathroom.  I wanted to take a shower and the bath tub was full of towels.  I kept pulling towels out and there was still more towels.  Just as I finished pulling the towels out and started the shower I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

so close to doing dream drugs!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I focused on going to a forest, which I do when I want to go to the moon.  For some reason I can't just get to the moon and this puzzles me, oh well.

I was in a grassy area.  My body was stiff and I realized that I really had to pee.  I looked around.  There was no bathroom in sight (and I really wasn't expecting one), but there was a village to the 'north' of me.  I paused to gather my thoughts for a second.

NOTE: This is what I do sometimes when I want a dream update.  Sometimes this works and I get to know what my dream self was doing and sometimes this doesn't work.

I looked at the gun on the ground in front of me.  I smiled at the 50 cal rifle that was there.  I knew then that I had waited to long for this shot to mess it up by going to the bathroom.  I looked at my partner, he seemed to be half asleep.  I looked through my scope for the target.  In the center of the enemy camp was a large wooden post.  Tied to that post was Carter.  Wait!  I looked away and then back again.  Yep, Carter was there.  This made me realized I was dreaming.

NOTE:  I didn't have much control over the dream so I only became semi-lucid.

I looked closely at Carter's uniform.  I wanted to know what her rank was so I had a time line reference.  I saw it on her uniform, captain.  I knew this meant it was probably before she joined the Stargate Program.  A jabbed my partner with my elbow.  He opened his eyes.  "We got a problem," I whispered to him.  He looked through his binoculars.  "What do you want to do about it chief?" He asked me.

I knew I couldn't just let her stay there.  "Let command know, we can't just leave her here."  He crawled away and it seemed like forever before he came back.  "That a neg.  We have our mission and can not stray."  I looked at him.  DAMN! I thought.  We can't just leaver her.  I thought that maybe switching positions would help.  I set myself up so that I could clearly see Carter from behind.  I could see the ropes that bound her wrists to the pole.  Now all I needed was a clear shot.

I wasn't going to compromise my missions so we waited.  What felt like days passed and still the enemy leader didn't show up.  He finally did and I waited until I got the clear to take the shot.  My shot rang out and the commander fell.  I guess I was the only one to hear my shot because everyone just started running around like crazy, not sure where the sniper was.  I looked at Carter.  She had somehow managed to get free and she started attacking the enemies around her.  I watched as she slaughtered many of them.  I watched as she started taking off and I stood up.  I needed to catch her, make her know that she was okay.

I was blinded by a flash of light and at the last minute I recognized it as a Stargate kawoosh.  I thought this was strange.  I lost my lucidity and then the dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

That is cool Star Gate dream! :bravo: You killed your target and created the distraction Sam needed to escape! ::sniper::  Nice shot!

----------


## Baron Samedi

sniper

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was old.  When I say old I mean I was old.  I knew that my time on this earth had come to an end.  I was sitting with my daughter having dinner.  I was reminiscing about the good old days, yes there are the good old days I was speaking of.  I noticed that my daughter looked a lot like Jen.  I didn't mind this, and she looked so much like Jen I was starting to think that she was Jen.  I kept telling her that this was it, it was the day I was going to die.  She told me that she didn't believe me. 

We were having roast beef for dinner and I needed her to cut mine up.  Even though she did, I kept telling her not to worry about it because I knew I wasn't going to eat it.  I just wanted to go to sleep. Eventually I looked at her and said, "just give me a kiss goodnight Jen."  She did and said she loved me.  I was wheel chaired out of the room and started going down the hall to my bedroom.  My daughter came running up and gave me a big hug.  She said "Tel mom hi for me."  I looked at her and said I would.  Jen had died first and I was relieved to be finally going to where she was.

I woke up from this very upset and sad.  I went to the bathroom and then back to bed.  I was crying because it upset me so much.  I had to hold onto Jen to get back to sleep.

This was very real to me and I have no doubt that it is one possible future.  I know that I am on the right path and am where I should be.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am sorry that you were upset dear.

----------


## WarriorTiger

It's okay. I was just glad that Jen was there and I really wasn't dying.

----------


## SilverWolf

It's such a sad dream. ::morecrying::  Sorry I didn't notice you where upset. I blame it on being sick and passed out.

----------


## Raven Knight

That sounded like a really disturbing dream.  But if that is of the future it is indicating you will be with us for a good long time to come!  ::D:  And have a daughter!  Something to look forward to.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Okay these are very short fragments, but I thought I would include them anyway, mainly because it kept repeating it's self.  I was aware of it, just not able to remember that much of it.

First Time: I was in a void.  I remember thinking about Stargate when a gate appeared.  Raven was there.  She said we needed to go somewhere.  I wondered where.  I knew I was dreaming. A dog jumped on me and I woke.

Second Time: I was in a void, sort of.  There were some walls starting to form.  I wondered if this was what it was like to start to WILD.  Since I was thinking of that I knew I was dreaming.  I saw Raven, and Nomad, or at least I thought it was them. A dog growled and I woke up.

Third Time: I was in a room.  The Stargate was there.  This was all very familiar.  I knew I was dreaming.I saw Raven and Nomad there.  They wanted me to go through the gate and fight something.  This sonded really cool.  They asked me about a reality check.  I knew that I could become fully  lucid if I did one.  I wondered why everything was fading. A dog pounced off me and I woke up.

So, I have come to accept that my dog is a problem for attaining lucidity, but not always.  Now if I could only remember what was going on and where we were going.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream happened sometime after the Stargate fragments.  I lost a huge block of time right after the fragments so I'm assuming there was a dream in there somewhere.

I was with Jen and Karen.  We were just hanging out around the the city.  I was wondering where we were gonna go and what we were doing when my friend Amanda called.  We all decided that we would go hang out wiht her.  We parked the car along her street entrance and then walked to her house.  Right before we go there I noticed that there was a sprinkler going off in front of her door.  Thinking it would be funny I texted her to come outside. She did and was immediately soaked.  We all laughed about it and then started to go into her house.  Karen and I stopped outside to chat.  I moved a piece of hair out of her face.  It was a gesture I use on people I'm either dating or flirting with.  I said something to her and she mentioned that Jen shouldn't know.  I guess we were doing something or going to.  Everything lost color as I woke up.

I think this dream was caused by my current fantasy to have an affair, but it's being taken care of.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I started out focusing on creating a Stargate.  Maybe I would get to the moon.  I fell into something I would not like to repeat.

I was with Candi.  She works with me at the deli.  She was taking me home or something like that.  We were heading out and came across an abandoned looking building.  She said that the building was haunted.  I was intrigued by this and requested that she stop.  She did and we both got out of the car.  It was cold outside and I could see my breath in the air.  I shut the door behind me and looked up.  The building was a lot taller than it first appeared.  I asked her if she was ready to explore it.  She seemed hesitant at first and tried to put her at ease.  "What's the worse that could happen?" I explained.  She agreed that not that much would happen.  I walked to the front door and opened it up.

The inside was dark and musty.  I happened to have a flashlight with me.  I walked into the hallway that was in front of me.  I made sure that Candi was following me and that she was okay.  We made our way through the former apartment building until we can to a room that looked lived in.  We walked into the room and bright white walls greet us.  I turned my flashlight off, there was a light in the room.  There was a bed in the corner and a dresser across from it.  The room looked like it was recently lived in.  Several small creatures ran out from what I guess was a closet.  Some of them were kitties and one of them was a chihuahua.

I picked up the black and white, short haired chihuahua.  I thought that he was cute and I told Candi that I wanted to keep it.  I thought about how he could be a friend for Chewy and Chewy appeared in my hands.  I was playing with the two of them and Candi was trying to get a kitty out from hiding.  Soon it appeared like the chihuahuas were going to fight and I told Candi that we should get going.  I laughed because I figured the reason people thought the building was haunted was because a bum lived there.  I out the chihuahuas in my front jacket pocket.  It was one of the big ones and I didn't think this was strange at all.

We walked back to Candi's car and got in.  Soon we were at the train station.  I knew that we needed to get on the train.  We got on the train and soon we were headed off again.  We were just enjoying being on the train when I noticed it hadn't taken a turn it needed to. (Apparently I rode this train a lot!)  I also noticed that the train was picking up speed.  Candi looked outside and spotted the end of the track.  I became worried because we weren't slowing down.  I thought we would for sure run off the edge.  We suddenly weren't going as fast and this didn't phase me.  In fact we were slowing down greatly.  I spotted a man on the side of the track.  He looked like a bum until I saw the blood he was covered with.  I told Candi and she stepped down to confront him.  He attacked her somehow and I became very freaked out.  I pulled a machine gun out (of my ass?) and shot up the train killer.  I was satisfied because I thought I had taken care of him.  I went into a state of panic when he rose up and looked at me.  I jolted myself awake.

I woke up and realized that it was a dream.  I also realized that if I fell back asleep the killer couldn't hurt me.  I did snuggle next to Jen though just for extra comfort.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! You summoned a dream weapon, in a non-lucid dream!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Ok, so I have been really sick and all, and thank you to Raven who has been helping to heal me (I feel a lot better today!) So instead of going to school I stayed home and slept, which is good cause I made it to the moon, finally!

I was awake in my bed, the dog was being very upsetting and some idiot was spraying the door off.  I did manage to fall back asleep.I was outside my apartment.  I remember that the place was going to be cleaning so I moved the chair out off it.  I picked up the grill and put in into the plastic trash bag I had with me.  Some off the ash fell out of it and I touched it.  I thought to myself that it felt like moon dust. I then remember I had been to the moon and I wanted to go back.

I was on the moon.  There was a shuttle behind me.  I reached down and felt the moon dust in my hands.  I looked up, looking for the tower.  I couldn't see it from here, but I knew that I could find it.  I started to bounce in the low atmosphere when I got the idea to jump.  I jumped as high as I could, off in the distance I saw the top of the tower.  I figured since I was already really high I'd just glide (fly) over to the tower.

I landed in front of the doors to the tower.  I saw an input pad next to them.  I entered a four digit number and the doors opened for me.  I thought that it was strange that I had to input a code.  I stepped in and took off my helmet.  'Welcome Commander' the computer said. I turned around and the doors were still open.  I figured the code identified who I was and activated a force shield.  I walked around for a little bit, watching the gray walls.  I wonder where we sleep, oh wait I am asleep, duh.  I laughed at myself for that one.  It was like I could see the layout of the tower in my mind.  I wanted to find the biodome so I called it up.  I saw that I was close and I walked the short distance to it.  I opened the doors and a rush of warm air came out at me.  I stepped in thinking this place would be cool when Raven, Nomad, or SilverWolf were her.  I looked at the forest of trees in front of me. I went to turn around to go find the ship.

As if on demand (I really wanted to go to the ship bay and start working on my own ship) I was there.  Cool! I saw a ship that seemed to be on fire!  And there was another but I don't really remember anything except it was kinda yellow.  I saw an empty space and walked over to it.  Everything was in place for me to build my own.  Raven and Nomad really know how to help a dreamer out.  I picked up a tool and turned it over in my hands.  I knew I was going to need several nights to work on this.  I out the tool down and picked up some sheet metal.  The cold grayness felt good in my hands.  I lifted it up, and commanded the area to have a stabilization shield.  I was going to use the shield so I could put pieces where I wanted up and then weld them together.  I put the first piece in the shield and turned to grab another piece.  I stopped, I had no idea what I was going to design. I figured I'd wait and draw up some idea, I could always change it.  I threw the piece down and it landed harder than I thought it should.  I woke up.  My dog had banged on the door and jolted me awake.

 :woohoo:   I made it. Now I can hopefully go back when ever I want!!!!!!!

----------


## Raven Knight

Between your dog and my cats it's amazing we get any lucid or shared dreams at all!  ::lol::   Congrats on getting to the moon and being able to explore a bit!  ::D:

----------


## SilverWolf

Cool you were a ship that seemed to be on fire! lol

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your dream to the moon gave me chills, Commander. For some reason, it makes me tear up, but I can't explain why.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was focused on going to the moon. I wanted to continue working on my spaceship.  Instead I fell into a Stargate Dream.

I was in a green field, rather I was couched behind a rock, facing a green field.  I looked over and saw Sam Carter. Cool! I thought, I'm in a Stargate dream.  I looked back at the people now shooting at us.  I fired a volley toward them.  Sam grabbed her radio. "Now Daniel!"  She started running toward the Stargate.  I fired another volley then ran behind her.  I saw her jump through the gate.  I jumped through, arms out in front of me.

I landed on the gate ramp a little to hard.  I was yelling to close the iris.  They were right behind me.  I rolled to the base of the ramp and looked over.  Sam was laying next to me, blood dripping of her brow.  I looked up and into the eyes of Janet.  She was muttering something to me and I closed my eyes.  Everything faded to black.

When I opened my eyes i was in the infirmary.  Janet saw that I was awake and came over to me.  "How are you feeling Lieutenant?" she asked.  I told her that I was feeling good, great actually.  She just smiled and asked what the last thing I remembered was.  I told her I was coming through the gate and I had hit the ramp a little to hard.  She agreed and told me I had broken my arm and some of me fingers.  I smiled at her and told her I was a quick heal.  When she took a look at my fingers she was amazed, they had already mostly healed.

I left the infirmary and went to talk to Sam.  I told her that I had heard a rumor that there was a Stargate on the Moon.  She seemed surprised that I would know that.  She laughed at me and smiled.  She said she thought that was true too, but didn't have an address.  I smiled. I did!  We went to the control room and I inputted the gate address.  Sure enough it went to a moon.  But was it ours?  I was preparing to go through the gate and I smiled.  I would make it to the moon tonight after all.  I walked up the ramp and woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

Damn!  So close!  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Aw dammit! so close!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I knew that I had a lot to do tonight.  Things were getting to be desperate with Raven and I had volunteered to help out.  I fell asleep, focusing on the moon when I found my self in the briefing room at the SGC.  Knowing the SGC doesn't exist, I became lucid. "Ah hell," I said, "I can play with you for a little while."

I was sitting at a table.  I looked over.  Carter was giving a briefing.  She said something about going to a world whose name started with and 'O'.  I chuckled.  She asked what I though was so funny.  I told her that I was glad we finally stopped using the binary coding for naming planets.   She said we hadn't it was P3X-582 (the fact that I can remember this number and not the name of the planet is just more proof I'm a math person).  I asked her why she called it Ost.... she finished the name and I nodded.  Well they had already encountered locals there, they were at the gate when the MALP arrived.  They had introduced themselves and were excited to be meeting us.  I nodded, something similar had happen to SG:1 before.  She finished up the briefing and we were told to get check out by Frasier.  I smiled.

I was in the infirmary.  I was sitting behind a white curtain on a rather hard table.  Janet walked into the my 'area' and explained that I was looking really healthy. She said that all of SG:1 was cleared.  We were all heading out of the infirmary when Janet asked to see me in her office. I looked at Sam and them went to Janet's office.  "What's up?" I asked.  She was holding a several needle in her hand.  "I think I came up with that aggression reducer like you asked."  I nodded.  I remember asking her to help find a 'cure' for my wolfism. She had told me that no cure was possible and the only thing she could do was help treat the after effects.  I smiled as she handed me a needle.  "This hasn't been tested, so please use it as a last resort only."  I smiled as she got up.  She gave me a swift kiss and told me to be careful. I walked out of the room smiling.  I tucked the medicine into my pocket.

Before too long I was standing in front of the gate.  The planet was already dialed up.  Hammond sent us off with a "Good Luck".  We materialized in a forest.  I thought that it was cool cause it was a dark green forest.  We were greeted by a gypsy woman.  She told us that she would take us to the city.  We walked, Sam talking to the woman, Teal'c just walking, Daniel chatting to himself, and me, fingering the med doc gave me.  The hair on the back of my neck rose.  Something didn't feel right about this place. I looked at Carter and said I hope we weren't going to stay too long, I wanted to get to the moon and continue working on my space ship.  This seemed odd to her and I made it into a joke about a model space craft, oops. I scratched me neck hoping it was just me.  We walked into the city and I looked up.  Not only were there homes, as tents, on the ground there were beautiful tree homes as well.  I liked that they used nature in a peaceful way.  A gypsy fortune teller walked out of her tent and insisted on seeing us.  She saw Sam first and told her that her lover was hiding something from her.  Sam said she wasn't, but I tensed up at hearing it.  Teal'c went then Daniel.  I was the last to go.  I still felt that this place was off and took a close look around to see what was up.  I didn't see anything strange. She took me by my hand and started telling me all about what was going to happen.  I wasn't listening.  I looked at my watch.  It was getting late.  Suddenly she grabbed my arm forcefully and shouted something to her companions.  Crossbows and arrows were then pointed at my head.  SG:1 pointed their guns at my would be attackers.  I leaned in real close so I could hear her whisper to me, "You aren't what you make yourself out to be." I smiled, knowing what she meant I replied, "And neither is that wolf over there." I pointed to a man sitting close to a fire.  She released me and said everything was okay.  We would stay there this night.

She showed us to a tent where we could put our weapons.  We also took off our jackets, and I left the med in the front pocket. She demanded that I walk with her, and I did, not wanting to get killed.  She explained to me that Janet was pregnant.  Of course I knew this.  Apparently Janet and I had been having an affair and we stopped when Janet, at my cabin one night, was brutally attacked and raped.  Hmm, I could see where this was going.  I still vowed to protect Janet and the gypsy shook her head.  Apparently I didn't understand her point. My neck was still bothering me and we made our way back to the others.  I was just about to tell Sam that something was bothering me when a werewolf jumped out at her.  I ran in between her and the wolf, knocking her down.  Some people were yelling the wolf's human name and for him to calm down.  I could see rage in his eyes.  I knew what I had to do.  I stood and commanded Sam to back off.  I was staring the wolf down.  Sam scurried away and grabbed my jacket, which was the closet one to her.  I told the wolf that he didn't want to mess with me, I had had many thousands of years of practice. He growled at me.  I took a step back, and changed into my werewolf form.  A shiny coat of silver fur wrapped around me and I grew, to match his height.  Sam said something along the lines of Jesus Christ, Daniel was like what the hell, and Teal'c smiled. The change cause me to lose lucidity.

We fought.  The other and I.  I don't remember much but he eventually calmed down and returned to human form.  Now that I didn't have control, it was  little harder for me.  I turned to look at Sam.  She pulled something out of my pocket.  She lunged for me and I grabbed her by the throat.  She stuck the needle into my arm and everything faded around me.  My head was fuzzy and I fell to the ground.

Apparently Janet had told Sam what to do, not necessarily why.  I am glad though because it would not be fun going back to a Stargate dream knowing I had killed Sam Carter.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I knew that I was dreaming even though I can't remember it all.

I was somewhere.  Somewhere kinda barren.  I was sending people through portals to somewhere safe.  Home.  I turn a corner and meet up with Raven and Nomad.  This was planned.  We walked through the barren land.  I remember I pulled out my sword.

Missing Time- But I know a fight happened.

I put my sword back into my holster on my back.  I don't know what all happened or if we won the battle,, but I do know one thing:  I became the Lord of Light.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow!  That was a cool Star Gate dream!  Travel through the Star Gate and a battle of werewolves!  And a nice long lucid, too!  :boogie:  And good recall!  :boogie:  Definately a good one!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Wow, I can't believe almost a month has past since I last posted.  Well I just wanted to say that my life is starting to get back to some sense of normal.  Maybe now I can go back to focusing on dreaming.  I haven't remembered too many dreams since I was 'gone' but what I did remember was caused by stress and was nothing more than different versions of the hell I was going through.  I hope to be able to start back at where I left and not back at square one.  I'll keep you all posted  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, I can't believe almost a month has past since I last posted.  Well I just wanted to say that my life is starting to get back to some sense of normal.  Maybe now I can go back to focusing on dreaming.  I haven't remembered too many dreams since I was 'gone' but what I did remember was caused by stress and was nothing more than different versions of the hell I was going through.  I hope to be able to start back at where I left and not back at square one.  I'll keep you all posted



Aw...  :Sad: 

 ::hug::  Looking forward to reading your DJ again. I had a lot of dreams about you this past month!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was walking around.  Doing the normal everyday type business.  I was either putting something into storage or taking something out.  There were unfamiliar faces watching me, but I was unfazed by this.  I then realized I was putting stuff into storage.  I was asking the people what else needed to go to storage.  One of them pointed and said that.  I turned around to see what they were pointed at.  I swear that I heard them say that it was the dog crate, but when I looked there was nothing there.

This of course was a dream sign, but I was so startled by the item not being there that I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your spaceship is partially together. You gotta finish it, dear!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was walking around, not doing much of anything when I realized I was hungry. I decided that Jack in the Box sounded good.  It was raining outside and it was very cold.  I thought that a Breakfast Jack sounded especially good.  I got in a super long line, apparently everyone thought food sounded good.  I saw my friend Robert there, and one of my old friends Christine.  We chatted for a while when I saw the gaming guy I have been talking to.  I went up to him, cause at this line you could get out and keep your place, I wanted to know his name.  I asked him.  He said something incoherent and I tried guessing what he said.  Every time he said no. It was then my turn to order. I ordered a Breakfast Jack and got some orange juice.  I went outside to wait for my food cause of the crowds.  What felt like forever passed and I went back inside.  They had given my sandwich away!  I was upset cause I was really looking forward to it.  I looked up on the wall, where there was a list of names.  The list was of people who had won something.  My gamer guy was up there. I looked at his name: Sun Taoin.  Okay, that was weird. A like Sun Tran.  I looked closer because the paper was faded.  I almost swore that it did say Sun Tran.  Well at least I knew his first name.  I woke up shortly after.

And now I want a Breakfast Jack.

And to Nomad, yes I know I need to finish my ship.  I try to get there every night to do just that.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was walking around.  I needed to find some weapons.  Something was coming and I knew that it was bad. I grabbed some nearby weapons, one was a knife and the other was a bat.  I knew I needed allies.  I was looking around when I decided my chihuahua would do.  I knew that he was going to need get bigger.  So I made him bigger, just by thinking about it.  Then I gave him the bat.  It was then I decided to find my cat Venus.  I knew that she would be able to help.

A few seconds later Venus brushed her face against mine and meowed loudly.

----------


## WarriorTiger

We were in a battlefield.  We being: O'Neill, Carter, Jackson, Janet Fraiser, and everyone from Voyager.  There seemed to be a lull in the action and we were all just chilling and talking.  One person, whom I have never seen, was talking about this guy she was going to sleep with, if we all survived that is.  Doc from Voyager seemed to be getting very upset by this.  It was almost as if he didn't want her to sleep with the guy.  I looked over to Carter.  She was trying to figure something out, some way to make this battle easier on us.  I looked back and the woman was gone.  I started talking to the Doc and everything seemed to be going okay.

I stood up to wander around.  I noticed a few of my friends, here and there.  I waved but did nothing more.  I was on a mission to see Janet.  I got there after what seemed like an eternity.  There were more soldiers than I remember.  I looked at her, into her brown eyes.  She told me to sit and I did.  She leaned in really closed to me and whispered into my ear.  "What are you doing here?  I thought I told Hammond to count you out on this one."  I looked at her strangely.  What the hell was she talking about.  She noticed the obvious confusion in my face.  "Allison you're pregnant.  You shouldn't be here!"  She shouted at me...  Wait I was...  Not possible... Hold the phone, I was pregnant in my last dream.... Wait dream...

I realized it was a dream.  I looked at Janet.  "I'll be okay.  I promise."  "Jen is gonna kill me if she find out something did happen to you.  I better go find her to keep her away, wouldn't want you to finding each other."  "Wait!" I yelled after her, "Jen is here?  Take me to her."  Janet looked back and shook her head.  There was no way she was going to let that happen.  I wandered back over to where Carter and the Doc were.  I sat next to Carter.  She looked up at me.  "Go to see Jen?"  "No, Janet," I replied.  Sam's head shot up.  "What the hell for?" she asked.  "I just wanted to she how she was doing in all this."  "Oh."  Sam looked back down.  "Did you know I was pregnant?"  I asked her.  She looked at me with her blue eyes.  "No, I didn't.  Congrats, I guess."  "You guess?"  "Yeah, well we are stuck here.  I still can't figure out what went wrong with the gate."  "Right." I replied.

The woman that had been talking to Doc came back.  She had three headband things in her hand.  "They're Elven!"  she explained, excited.  "Apparently they were left here in case of a big battle.  We could call upon the Elven spirits to help us."  She waved a tablet around.  "Let me see that."  She handed me the tablet, but I never looked at it.  She placed a gold ring on her head, a silver one on the Doc and a bronze one on the guy she wanted to sleep with.  She then was flirting really bad with the guy.  I was getting annoyed and so was Doc.  Doc stood up and getting ready to go when the woman stood up too.  "Don't go," she whispered.  "Well its obvious you don't want me here."  "I do want you."  "Yes, but you don't love me do you?"  He asked.  I watched, careful not to interrupt.  She never said no, nor yes.  She looked away.  At this the Doc shouted... something in Elven.  I couldn't understand, but I watched as the subtitles explained what he had said.  It was something along the line of I'll always love you and nothing will change that.  Then he started to transform.. Into a big, squid/Venus fly trap.  And he started snapping at our troops.

"Run for cover!!!"  I shouted.  We scattered in all sorts of directions.  I just keeping thinking shit I'm going to die.  Sam and I ran up the side of a mountain, where we had artillery set up.  Shit I needed this.  I jumped into the huge cannon and started firing on the monster.  Nothing happened.  Every shot I took he just absorbed.  The woman who had started this was next to me.  I got out and was going to yell at her.  She asked for the medical holographic doctor and he appeared.  Great, now we can have two of them I thought.  Wait.  Maybe he was the solution.  We started to explain to him what was going on.  "That's impossible,  I'm obviously here and that thing is still there."  "You overwrote a code in your subroutine.  You learned elvish then activated and ancient curse!  I know you can stop it.  Just overwrite your code again!"  I was shouting.  I watched as everything went to slow motion and an enemy artillery shot landed close to us.  We all flew away from the blast, dirt and blood along with us.  I was thinking that Janet was gonna kill me for getting hurt when I face planted with the ground.  "That's gonna leave a bruise."  I stood up, shaky.  I couldn't see much in the dust, but I knew it had been close.  The enemy had taken the monster as a sign they should begin attacking again.

"Sam!!!"  I yelled.  I heard a muffled grunt.  I ran over to her.  "Sam we have to get out of here!  Sam!!!"  I pulled her to her feet, and we walk/stumbled out of the area.  Bodies were flying around us, people were screaming.  I thought I was going to be sick.  This was all just a little to real.

I watched as Sam recovered.  She ran to the side of the mountain.  I followed.  She was writing something on the side of it.  US 49.  What the hell did that mean.  I asked.  It was sort of a sos type call.  Okay.  We ran back and found O'Neill.  We were attacking the monster. when a hit came close to us.  Everything went black.  Great, I'm dead.  I opened my eyes.  Janet was right there next to us.  She yelled at me not to move, but I sat up anyway.  There was shrapnel through O'Neill's foot.  He groaned.  Janet looked at Sam and closed her eyes.  They touched foreheads in a huge sign of love.  That's it!!!

I knew they would never do that in real life and realized, again, that it was a dream.  But still I had an idea.  "I need to find Jen!"  I shouted.  Janet looked at me.  And nodded.  All around I could see lovers touching, kissing, hoping to see each other again.  I just needed to find Jen and show the Doc that love exists.  It always will.  I felt someone grab me from behind.  They put their hands on my lower belly.  I turned around... this had to be Jen.  I looked up and...

My alarm went off.  Stupid alarm.  Just the best and coolest dream I've had in a while... and on with rant...

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was with Jen.  We were walking around, on a dirt path.  We were dressed in older, Renaissance clothing.  I didn't think this was odd.  I just figured we were at the Renaissance Festival.  We decided to step into this cottage building thing.  A servant greeted us and called us lord and lady.  She was very courteous toward us.  She keep offering us tea and said that her master was out at the moment.  I must have asked where he was because she was surprised that I didn't know.  She then started talking about the Lord Competition.  There was going to be Jousting and Sword fighting and all sorts of other treats for people to watch.

I looked at Jen.  "I want to compete." The servant ran off, not wanting to intrude upon our conversation.  Jen looked at me and said no.  Maybe next year.  I couldn't compete this year because I was pregnant.  I nodded.  She then said that we would train up for the next year.  Making sure I got the proper training from the lord we were visiting.  Then I was standing at my old church, St. Ambrose.  My dad, mom, grandma and grandpa from dad's side and my friend Amanda O. were all there.  Jen wasn't or she was taking a different bus.  We got on the bus, which had an open back and a nice breeze.  I sat in the back with grandma and grandpa.  Amanda was sitting next to my dad and my mom vanished.  None of this was odd.  Amanda was talking to my dad about me and Jen.  My grandma was kissing my grandpa and I was trying to figure out when to tell dad I was pregnant.  I kept trying to interrupt Amanda, but couldn't.  Eventually I just got frustrated and angry.  My grandma told me to calm down and she also said that she knew about me and Jen.  She was totally cool with it.  I was surprised and tried to talk to my dad.  He turned around and I was getting ready to tell him when I decided I really had to pee.

I woke up.

Just one questions, why the hell have I been having so many dreams where I'm pregnant?  Just a thought, or maybe I'm getting ready for a big change and it represents it.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was in a town I didn't recognize.  I saw a tower off in the distance and figured that I would check it out.  I met with a person that wanted to explore the tower too.  We started up the tower when I noticed something shiny.  I put it in my pocket but that was a bad idea.  Soon after there were Templars after us.  Not good.  We then began trying to escape.  We were traveling down the tower trying to avoid the traps the Templars had set up.  One trap was a water trap and my guide had set it off.  Soon we were trying to figure out a way to get out.  I thought that Jen was gonna kill me if anything happened to the baby.  My guide found a trap door and pulled it.  The water began to flood out of the room, and I became relaxed.  I wasn't going to drown.  I looked at my guide who was now holding a sword at me.  He kept talking about giving the thing back and about how I was a blasted assassin.  "But I'm not!" I yelled.  I looked around.  Where was I?

Why am I here?  I thought, realizing it was a dream.  I didn't want to be here any more so I teleported myself... awake.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I focused on the moon and soon found myself there.  I walked around on the surface a while, enjoying the benefits of low gravity and being asleep.  I threw a rock into space and it flew off. He, he. I jogged/flew to the Tower. I looked up at the yellow letters: You are dreaming.  It changed to Lucidity.  I stepped in the Tower and a rush of air hit my face.  I went straight to the bio dome to sit down and think. I was alone, and I wanted to be.  The trees waved in false wind and a florescent blue butterfly flew by me.  I patted a few dogs on the head.  I sat down on some hay/grass next to a stream.  I was aware of others being there but kept myself separate from them. I sat for a while contemplating things when Nomad's voice rang out. "Your ship isn't done dear." "I know." I looked up and a smokey image of Nomad shimmered away.  I stood. To the ship bay then.

I was there. My ship had a few scattered pieces here and there. I knew what I wanted to build; it was just gonna take forever.  Then I thought of Raven.  Well, I could divide myself and finish it up. Makes sense.  So I focused on how many of me I'd need, then split...

Missing time...

"Done over here!" "Weapons are online!" "Finished with the last computer component!" We (I) was shouting. Okay, now to bring you all back in. I focused on that and a rush of me flew back into me. I fell to my knees disoriented.  I stood up shaky. I'll have to get used to that.  I ran my hands along the hull of my ship. It felt good, solid, strong, full of the right energy.  I hopped into the cockpit.  "Computer on." "Initiating.  Welcome Commander.." "Hey, what's up? Lets get out of here shall we?" We (I) shot out of the bay at... really fast.  I hovered close to the moon and watched Earth.  I wondered what my friends were doing and chuckled. Some of them were sleeping.  I moved the joystick to the left and did a roll. "You know the joystick is useless. Whatever you want to do can be done with the link from your mind." Computer said.  "I know.  Its the principle. Having something to pretend I'm using makes me feel better. Let's go to Jupiter, I've always wanted to see it." And some music would be nice.  The Curse by Disturbed came on.  "Marked for demolition, I'm just a time bomb ticking inside. No hope for the hopeless, I can see the pieces all laid out in front of me. No point even asking why, Couldn't help even if you tried, Step aside or you might just be the next contestant, To feel the Brutality! Devastation, Obliteration, Are all to the point of Exacerbation, There's no explaining my situation now, Why does this shit keep happening to me?" My ship was so fast that only the first verse played. Okay, weapon systems on. I flipped a few switches, which was also for show.  Okay, now for something to shoot.

Everything fade to black, but I wasn't awake. What the hell.

I was back in my ship. "Welcome back!." "What happened?" "Running diagnostic, but I assumed you woke up."  "No, I didn't."

Everything went to black again. The dream changed.

My Ship:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Shit.  Where the hell was I? A light shimmered off in the distance. I ran to it.  Soon I could see Jen.  "Jen!" I shouted. She looked like she was going to be tortured. I sprinted/teleported myself to her.  I hit a glass wall. "Jen!"  I put my hands against the wall, and then pounded my fists against it.  "Now that I have your attention."  I turned to face the speaker. They were clad in dark black robes, somehow I could see them against the black of the room. "You'll pay for this!" I ran at them.  They were too fast and hit me squarely in the chest, knocking me back.  "This is not your fight Warrior."  "It is now!" I ran at them again, this time jumping at the last minute.  The hit me and slammed me into the ground. "You won't win against me."  I kept trying, but every time was knocked back or forced down.  I drew the Sword of Light.  It glowed brightly.  "Ah, I see.  You don't really want to do that, because if I die.." He waved his hand toward Jen, "she dies."  I put the sword away and went back to fighting him.  I was enraged.  After being defeated time and time again, I stood up.  I spat out the blood in my mouth. "What do you want?" I asked.  "I want you to give a message to Raven."  I felt my inner calm.  I would rip him to pieces with my wolf form.

Everything faded to black.  I opened my eyes slightly.  "Hang on dear, we're gonna get you out of here." Nomad said. I closed my eyes.  "Is she okay?" I heard Raven ask.  "I don't know, but what ever got to her is pretty powerful." I heard someone say.  I tried to open my eyes again. "Allison, keep your eyes closed, you'll be okay.  We're gonna take you to the bio dome."  Raven said.  I nodded.  I hurt almost everywhere.  I let them take care of me, keeping my eyes closed.  Everything was fuzzy.  I woke up, wondering if it really happened.

----------


## Raven Knight

Congrats on finishing your ship!  That is one awesome ship!  I can't wait to see it in the dream state!  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was pissed off after last night so I decided that I would train up. Become faster, stronger.  I went looking for the one thing that could make a werewolf stronger: a vampire.

I was wearing a long black trench coat.  I took off running and leaped off the building. I grabbed a hold the building I had jumped to.  I pulled myself up.  I took off running again, seeing the wisps of things as I ran.  I jumped to a lower building and kept running.  Soon I was at the edge and I dropped to the ground.  Five vampires stood in my way. "You dare come into our territory wolf?" one of them sneered. "I'm not here to see you, I'm here to see Selune."

The vampires attacked me. It was one against five, but the odds were in my favor.  I easily defeated them and looked up toward Selune.  I watched as she dropped down.  "What is it you want from me wolf?"  "First, you need better security, but then you can be your own."  I laughed.  "And second, I need your help."  "You are walking a very fine line, coming in here.  You might just be planning on killing me.  I could kill you first though."  She contemplated.  "I think you might want to see this first."  I took of my trench coat and threw it on the ground.  I also threw down several guns equipped with bullets to kill vampires. I rolled the long sleeve of my nice black button down shirt up.  On my left forearm was a cross symbol.  It represented a ancient pact between wolves and vampires.

"And what if I decide to ignore the pact?" she asked.  She was circling me, sizing me up. "I don't think you'll do that."  I replied.  "Fine then, a simple test..." She attacked me.  She was damn fast, but not by much.  After a while she decided to help me.  We went to a dojo, but I don't know where.  I knew it was deep inside vampire territory. I trained with Selune for what seemed like days.  Finally I was able to evenly match odds against her, at full pace.  She said I was ready to go and fight my battle.

Everything fade to black as the dream was lost.

I also had a nightmare about lava that seemed very real.  I remember it but don't really want to relive it, so I am not going to type it up.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I went to sleep focusing on both my want to have Da Vinci teach me to draw and the Lucid Task of the Month, basic.  I found myself knocking on a door in a Renaissance town or city I didn't know. A man with bright blue eyes and a funny hat opened.  I recognized him as Leonardo da Vinci from Assassins Creed 2.  "Ah, mi bella. Come come."  He ushered me inside.  "Thank you for coming.  I have an odd request for you."  He seemed hesitant about what he wanted to ask me.  "The guards, well, the seem to have caught on to me.  I need a favor."  I knew what he was trying to explain.  I touched his shoulder.  "Leonardo it's okay.  I understand.  Why do you think I dress up like a stable boy all the time.  I'm like you."  He shot me a glance.  I could read the confusion.  "But if you like..."  I smacked him.  "I don't, I like girls silly."

"Ah, of course that is what you meant. Anyway, I was wondering if you would honor me by going to the ball with me.  In three nights times?"  He asked. I smiled, "Of course. I would love to go."  He picked me up and hugged me.  "Thank you.  Until tomorrow then."

I was running late.  I sprinted, as best as I could in the stupid dress I was wearing. I looked at my watch.  Running very late.  Wait.  Crap. I looked at my wrist watch.  I pried it off and shoved it in the only available place.  My chest.  "Didn't have watches back then." I thought to myself.  I ran up to the door, stupid mask was getting in the way, I couldn't hardly see.  I calmed down for a few seconds before I stepped in.  "But my partner isn't here yet." I heard Leo saying.  I stepped in and they announced me "Lady Marie has arrived."  I sighed.  I looked at Leo and he looked handsome.  He took my hand and walked me down the stairs.  We got into the formation and danced several dances.  He lifted me up, I did a twirl and it was kinda fun. I couldn't forget why I was here.  Soon food was served.  

We sat down to eat and there were nice wine glasses in front of us. I smiled and then stood.  "May I have you attention please."  I started.  "I recently got a shipment of champagne from France.  I would like to share it all with you."  I clapped my hands and several servants walked in carrying the champagne.  I took the glass that he poured and brought it to my lips.  I drank it all down at one.  And nearly choked.  It was dry, very dry and wasn't very good.  I regained my composure and ate.  Soon we were dancing again.  I was starting to look at Leo a little too much like he was... anyway I decided to leave and Leo came with me.

We took a carriage back and I was sitting with him talking.  "You know Leonardo, you could do mem a favor."  "Ah, mi bella. I think I know what you are going to ask and I'm afraid..." I stopped him.  "I want you to teach me to draw."  "Oh, I see.  Of course, but not tonight.  Tonight you must sleep."

Everything faded to black and the dream changed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW. I feel pure dream emotion reading this. No words to describe well this feeling. Exquisitely beautiful.  It's good to have werewolf allies. 

All our ships have kickass sound systems. We are going to have a space race. YES!

----------


## Loaf

A pity the champagne was crap.  :tongue2:

----------


## Julie

Congrats on your first TotM completion! :bravo: I can't wait until I can dream well enough to do those!  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

I focused on getting to SilverWolf's cottage.  I found myself in a forest.  I was running. Running away from something.  I was a human, but I knew they were going to get me if I didn't hurry.  I transformed into the wolf.  Of Wolf and Man by Metallica kept playing through my head. I was running fast, not getting out of breath. I leapt across a great chasm and into the light.  Standing there was Raven. 

I transformed myself into a human again. "Hey how are you?" I asked.  "Mmm, k." Raven replied.  "Want to go see Jen?" I asked. "Yeah but I have to go."  We hugged and she disappeared. Okay, that's a little weird.  I looked across to SilverWolf's cottage.  I leapt the small gate and hurried inside.  There was Pixy and she looked at me strangely.  "I wasn't expecting anybody but here, have some lucidi-tea."  I drank down the teas in one swallow.  "Didn't that hurt?" The world spun a little.  "No, it's okay. I was already lucid. Thanks though. I want to make some soup for Jen."  Pixy nodded. "I know. But I didn't think you could cook."

Can't cook? Whatever. I tried to show Pixy that I could when someone I perceived as Death-Bringer came in the door.  I thought nothing of this til he got really close to me. "You're in heat you know." Ewww, gross.  "Yeah so what?"  "I could fix that for you."  Ewww, grosser. I shoved him away. "No thanks."  I thought this was odd since Death-Bringer would know I am Jen's mate.  He approached me again. I shoved him against the wall and held a hidden (well not anymore) blade to his throat.  "Leave me the fuck alone."  He changed into a little imp type creature.  Very Gollum like. I was pissed.  I was so mad that I telekinetically shut all the doors and windows in the cottage.  I yelled at Pixy to go to Jen.  She ran.  The creature held up it's hands. "I'm messenger, please no hurt." "WHY?" 

I began to question the little imp.  He was a messenger for someone.  He was taking messages about our conditions to his master.  He said he was part of an elaborate plan to cause harm to Jen, Raven, and myself.  I asked if there were others.  He said he didn't know.  First they infiltrated Raven, then Jen,  I was to be the last one, but I resisted.  I got more pissed and threw Jen's table across the house.  "You work for me now, or you die."  "Please," the imp said.  "I do your will."  I attached a little collar to him so I could keep track of him.  You spy for me.  Get any information you can.  Bring it back to me.  If you don't, I'll find you and kill you.  Do you understand?" He nodded. "Go now."  I unlocked all the doors.  He took off.  I finished making Jen's soup and walked into her room.  She looked very sick and I was very sad.  I thought about her and suddenly found myself in her WL room.  I was losing my grip.  I laid down next to her, she was sleeping.  I rubbed my hands against her hair.  "You'll be okay. I promise." I laid next to her for a while.  Soon I kissed her on the forehead goodnight and jolted myself awake.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This is just a small fragment of this particular dream.  This was all I could remember when I woke up. I hope more comes to me.

Gun fire rang out from all around me.  I looked over at Raven.  She was having fun, I could tell.  I looked at Daniel.  He was yelling something. I stood up from my cover and fired a volley at the incoming Jaffa.  "We can't keep doing this."  I laughed.  Of course we could.  I looked at Teal'c. He was fiercely protecting Sam.  I stood up once more, yelling at the others to go.  I looked at Raven... and got hit with a Jaffa blast.  The shot burned my skin and flung me backwards.  I stood up wiping the ash off my jacket.  Okay, now I was pissed!  I threw down my gun and charged at the Jaffa, changing into the wolf.  Before they had the chance to react I was on top of them, slicing them to bits.  I thought I heard Raven yelling something about saving some for her.  I ripped one in half and laughed/growled.  I changed back and ran back toward the gate.  I was laying down cover fire. Raven ran up beside me and said something.  I smiled.  I was having a great time.  I laid down more cover fire, though the Jaffa weren't really following us now.  I threw the GDO to Daniel.  He punched in the code and we ran through the stargate.

I wish I could remember more.  I know that some other stuff happened, but it wasn't until I really focused on what happen during my dreams that I was even able to remember this.  Just glad that before I got up I focused on trying to recall my dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

that is badass. a werewolf with guns.

----------


## Raven Knight

I remember that dream, too!  We really showed those Jaffa who not to fuck with!  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

I started off the night with a WILD into CSI Las Vegas.  I have this 'thing' going on with Sara Sidle so I like to visit her now  :smiley: .

I was at the crime lab.  Grissom, Sara, Warrick, and everybody else.  Grissom said something about me, him and Sara going to a house.  I stopped paying attention after he said that.  It had been a while since he let me and Sara on the same case.  Soon we had arrived at the house.

Sara was told to do outside duty and Grissom and I went to the inside.  I had no idea what it was that happened (the crime). We were walking upstairs when I got a flash.  I stood next to a door way. "Has this house been cleared?" I asked.  Grissom just looked at me.  Then a man, he had been burnt completely, rushed out of the door. I pulled my gun up (having not been allowed it previously, I was glad that I had it) and yelled at him to stop.  I pushed Grissom back.  The man kept coming.  I didn't want to shoot him.  We were at the base of the stairs now and I looked back to see if we could go down them.  There were more burnt people coming up the stairs.  I breathed in deeply.  I didn't want this.

I stopped and changed the scene.  Grissom and I were in the hallway.  He was looking at me strangely.  "Are you okay?" He asked.  I shook my head to clear the previous thoughts.  The burnt people just couldn't clear and I soon found myself facing the burnt man again.  This time I shouted! I DO NOT WANT THIS!

The scene changed again.  I was in a bedroom gathering evidence.  I was looking at the bed, using a black light, when I heard a sound come from the closet.  I turned off the black light and set it down.  I instinctively put my hand on my gun.  I walked over to the closet and pulled the door open.  A cat ran out and down the hall.  I thought of Raven.  I looked back at the closet and breathed a sigh of relief.  Then a body fell on top of me.  I screamed out.  I didn't want this either.  I shook my head and went back to the time I heard the noise.

I opened the closet door again.  I was getting tired of this game of fear.  The cat ran out again.  Again I thought of Raven. Wasn't I supposed to meet her?  Oh well I will later.  I looked back at the closet determined that nothing will pop out.  I heard a noise behind me and jumped.  "Hey don't scare me like that!"  I punched Warrick in the arm.  "You seem really jumpy lately. Going back to what happened?"  He asked.  I knew he was referring to me being kidnapped and rapped (non lucid, non posted dream).  Wow!  I was surprised that my dreams were intertwining, like a movie or a series.  I nodded then went back to looking at the bed.

This time Warrick was there helping me.  I thought I felt something eerie going on again.  I watched in (3rd person) as a hand reached out and grabbed my foot.  I jumped back, and Warrick watched me.  We both knelt on the ground.  He was on one side of the bed, I was on the other.  We pulled the bed frilly thing up and there was a boy under the bed.  He screamed and a black hole into an abyss of hell.  I was pulled toward it and the boy screamed again.  He was a demon!  I shook my head. I just wanted to do my damn job and finish this case.

I was back in the bedroom. Warrick was with me.  I was extremely tired of this.  Once again we heard the noise from the under the bed.  Once again we looked under it.  The boy was there.  Only this time we took him down stairs.  He held onto me like I was his mother.  Knowing what happened last time, it kinda freaked me out. We walked to the police unit, an ambulance was there. I set the boy down and the team started working on him. I went to walk away and he grabbed my hand.  He mentioned something about the devil, evil, demons, or something and burned an upside down pentacle in my hand.  I knew that it represented Satan.  The world was going to hell!  I knew then that those people I saw burning earlier was my team.  Sara was in there.

I grabbed a radio and shouted in it.  I also grabbed a gas detector.  It was going off the hook.  I shouted for everyone to get out, there was a gas leak.  It had been cold and I knew that the furnace was on.  I saw everyone running out.  I couldn't see Sara.  Grissom was standing next to me.  I also knew Warrick was okay.  The only one left was Sara.  I went to run toward the building.  Grissom grabbed my hand. I could barely see Sara when the house exploded.  I screamed.  I watched in horror as the house exploded and Sara went flying.  She landed pretty close and an EMT unit ran to her.  I looked at the boy who was smiling evilly. I watched as he started to change.

I jolted myself awake.  I couldn't do anymore right now.  No more demons.  I put my protection pentacle on and tried to go back to sleep.  I dreamed of more demons.

----------


## Baron Samedi

damn. let's kick their asses.

----------


## SilverWolf

[quote=WarriorTiger;1304960]I put my protection pentacle on and tried to go back to sleep. quote]

I had to sleep with mine on too. I was watching Paranormal Cops and then some goast shows that scared me. Sorry if I projected.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> Originally Posted by WarriorTiger
> 
> 
> I put my protection pentacle on and tried to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sleep with mine on too. I was watching Paranormal Cops and then some ghost shows that scared me. Sorry if I projected.



Funny I had been watching some ghost shows too  :smiley: .  So I take it I can watch Paranormal Cops without you?

----------


## SilverWolf

> Funny I had been watching some ghost shows too . So I take it I can watch Paranormal Cops without you?



yea it was good i cant wait to see the next one. Let me know when it is? ::bowdown::

----------


## WarriorTiger

My recall has been off lately, but here they are... The few fragments that I actually remember from last night.

Dream 1-WILD/Meditation-  I was in a desert.  I looked over and saw Coyote standing there besides me. (And yes he appears as an actual coyote.)  I was talking with him.  He said to follow him.  I changed into wolf form and ran after him.  We saw natives getting ready for a dance.  He said I should join them.  I did.  Then we passed around the peace pipe and something else.  A dream within a dream! Everything went all screwy after that... I slipped into another.

Dream 2- Healing- There were a bunch of people around me.  Some guy was playing a strange guitar thingy.  Lots of people... gone.

Dream 3- What's up with the dog eating spinach?-  Was at Nina's house.  It was overly dark.  Didn't phase me or suggest for an RC  ::doh:: .  I was trying to help my sister train a dog.  We were using spinach. What the hell?  Anyway soon I wasn't doing it right or something.  Something happened and I got mad.  I started throwing an anger fit and packed up my stuff to leave.  Everyone was upset by that.  I was like "I was trying to help so you can't get mad at me for trying."  I put on my socks and went outside.  Mine was the only car, and it was really cloudy.  That explained the darkness away.  Then "Has Chewy gone outside yet?"  What?  Oh, crap that's real life... Woke!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh wow! You smoked dream drugs! Awesome! That healing dream was us in the Glen of Healing.

----------


## WarriorTiger

More fragments to record.  Been so tired that it's hard to remember.

1. I was on the moon.  I was waiting for Raven to get there so we could hang out after a mutual healing session.  I wanted to stay lucid since I was really tired I knew that this would be hard.  I pulled a fireball out of thin air and started to play with it.  First it was just bouncing it back and forth.  Pretty soon I was juggling the fireball around. I felt like there were kids watching me.  As my last trick I rolled it over my shoulders and made it turn bright green.  I heard laughing and the dream faded.

2. I was wading through water.  It came up to my waist. I was holding Chewy and he was getting wet and whimpering. I 'lost' him and kept wading.  After a while I was still wading through water, but it was ankle deep.  I thought I saw Gabrielle from Xena. I laughed but kept walking.  Soon I saw Xena.  I was looking for her.  I walked toward her.  I rubbed her shoulders and she rubbed me.  I kissed her.  I had this weird feeling that I needed to do something important and I jolted myself awake.

----------


## Raven Knight

> More fragments to record.  Been so tired that it's hard to remember.
> 
> 1. I was on the moon.  I was waiting for Raven to get there so we could hang out after a mutual healing session.  I wanted to stay lucid since I was really tired I knew that this would be hard.  I pulled a fireball out of thin air and started to play with it.  First it was just bouncing it back and forth.  Pretty soon I was juggling the fireball around. I felt like there were kids watching me.  As my last trick I rolled it over my shoulders and made it turn bright green.  I heard laughing and the dream faded.



Sounds like that was just before everyone else showed up.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

You and Xena huh? HAWT! :smiley:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Dream 
1.1 Finding Xena- Find Gabrielle at staff college. Fight teacher to meet Xena.  Xena intervenes when the fight lasts a while.  Talking with Xena.  She wants a companion while Gabrielle 'studies'. Cool.  Attacked by... ninjas?

1.2 Ninjas attack me. We fight. The put a black hood over my head. Take me to their leader.  I'm two places at once.  She hits me.  Tries to get information about people...like Raven. I spit in her face.  She hits me some more. I fight back (been chained in a chair). I bum rush her.  I get stun gunned. My legs twitch uncontrollably. Weird. I try to get to Xena. give her a message. I get hit again.  Bitch face says something about getting the info whether I like it or not.  I laugh and tell her it's my dream.  She pulls something out of a jar?  It looks like a bug thingy.  I laugh and tell her it wont work.  She makes it turn into a spider.  I freak out, then remember its a dream. It changes into a slug.  Gross.  She tries to force it in my mouth. I bite her. She hits me.  She jams it in my ear and lets me go.  Weirs stuff happening... fuzzy lights.  They inject something into me... serum to activate the bug.  I feel it attaching to my spinal cord like a Gou'ald does.  Freak out some more.  Serum is like a drug.  I see her true self.  Weird demon. I try to call 'him'. Attack people in the room.  Supposed to get bug to Raven's inner world. I try calling her... get hit.  Held up by throat by demon bitch face.  Get thrown against wall and told to go back to the dream I was in.

1.3 Xena is hovering over me. Shitty... that's how I feel. She helps me up.  I stand at touch her shoulders.  I tell her to give Raven a message.  Not all is well. Don't get near me. Lave me alone.  I try to jump off a cliff.  She catches me. I don't want to hurt anyone.  I try to fight her.  She wont fight me. Damn it! The dream fades.

Others- Weird zombie ghost shit to make me scared... maybe to make me call Raven.  I resist.  I should go to the moon.  I don't. I avoid it like the black plauge.  More demons, ghosts, and zombies. Sleepless night.

Last- Back with Xena. I'm angry.  Throw a fit at dinner.  Try to ask Gabrielle about Xena.  She says she knows how I look at her. Its not like that.  She says go for it.  Ummm.... okay. Weird. I run away. I wont hurt anyone with this rage I feel.  Xena follows.  I talk... I don't know about what.  My car lights are on??? Wake!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream 
> 1.1 Finding Xena- Find Gabrielle at staff college. Fight teacher to meet Xena.  Xena intervenes when the fight lasts a while.  Talking with Xena.  She wants a companion while Gabrielle 'studies'. Cool.  Attacked by... ninjas?
> 
> 1.2 Ninjas attack me. We fight. The put a black hood over my head. Take me to their leader.  I'm two places at once.  She hits me.  Tries to get information about people...like Raven. I spit in her face.  She hits me some more. I fight back (been chained in a chair). I bum rush her.  I get stun gunned. My legs twitch uncontrollably. Weird. I try to get to Xena. give her a message. I get hit again.  Bitch face says something about getting the info whether I like it or not.  I laugh and tell her it's my dream.  She pulls something out of a jar?  It looks like a bug thingy.  I laugh and tell her it wont work.  She makes it turn into a spider.  I freak out, then remember its a dream. It changes into a slug.  Gross.  She tries to force it in my mouth. I bite her. She hits me.  She jams it in my ear and lets me go.  Weirs stuff happening... fuzzy lights.  They inject something into me... serum to activate the bug.  I feel it attaching to my spinal cord like a Gou'ald does.  Freak out some more.  Serum is like a drug.  I see her true self.  Weird demon. I try to call 'him'. Attack people in the room.  Supposed to get bug to Raven's inner world. I try calling her... get hit.  Held up by throat by demon bitch face.  Get thrown against wall and told to go back to the dream I was in.
> 
> 1.3 Xena is hovering over me. Shitty... that's how I feel. She helps me up.  I stand at touch her shoulders.  I tell her to give Raven a message.  Not all is well. Don't get near me. Lave me alone.  I try to jump off a cliff.  She catches me. I don't want to hurt anyone.  I try to fight her.  She wont fight me. Damn it! The dream fades.
> 
> Others- Weird zombie ghost shit to make me scared... maybe to make me call Raven.  I resist.  I should go to the moon.  I don't. I avoid it like the black plauge.  More demons, ghosts, and zombies. Sleepless night.
> 
> Last- Back with Xena. I'm angry.  Throw a fit at dinner.  Try to ask Gabrielle about Xena.  She says she knows how I look at her. Its not like that.  She says go for it.  Ummm.... okay. Weird. I run away. I wont hurt anyone with this rage I feel.  Xena follows.  I talk... I don't know about what.  My car lights are on??? Wake!



I also had a dream where I was taken captive by Templars. 

I also had a dream where I wanted to jump off a building. 

Wow. I wasn't going to write that dream, but I guess I will now.  I didn't have the guts to even allow myself to remember (I had this dream, then I went back to sleep.) I feel compelled.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was sitting in the grass watching the students of a staff fighting class.  I watched and laughed as some of the students slapped themselves in the shins with their own staffs. The teacher looked at me.  She walked over and said that I should not be laughing.  I told her that I thought it was funny. She said that I should not laugh at those that are trying while I sat and did nothing.  I stood up, a little upset that she was saying that.  I told her that I already knew everything she could possibly teach me. She said that she knew of a warrior that could teach me more.  She added that I couldn’t possibly know everything she could teach me.  I laughed at looked at her. “You mean Xena?” I asked.  “Yeah, Xena.” She replied.  I saw Gabrielle look up at Xena’s name.  I hadn’t even noticed that she was there. “What do I do to get to see her?” I asked.  “Simply win a fight against me.”  I smiled.  This would be easy.

I grabbed my staff and entered the circle. We faced each other.  I held my staff in two hands, sort of awkwardly. Everyone laughed at me.  They stopped laughing after the fight began and I blocked every attack she came at me with.  I was also fighting back well.  Soon the teacher began to get upset and was attacking me with more strength.  She broke my bamboo staff in two!  I used the two pieces together.  We kept fighting and I was soaked in sweat.  My hair was plastered to my forehead.  I managed to force her staff out of her hands.  I didn’t want to fight her armed so I threw my staff pieces aside and put up my hands. We began to fight hand to hand.  I rolled, and wanted to change into the wolf, but also wanted give a fair fight. We fought some more and finally it was Gabrielle that suggested we should stop.  She threw me her staff.  I caught it and looked at my opponent.  I hesitated.  I didn’t want to attack her.  I heard Xena call out, “Enough!” I looked up.  “You have proved yourself. Come take a walk with me.”

I threw the weapon down and walked toward her.  She pointed off a direction and I started walking it.  I turned around to see Xena motion something at Gabrielle.  I turned back around and kept walking. Xena was walking beside me.  She looked at me and I could almost tell what she wanted.  “So…” I started.  She held up her hand and motioned to stop talking.  I shut up. “I know what you are thinking,” she started.  ‘Really?’ I thought.  “I would be honored if you would join me. On my travels.”  I just looked at her.  “You see, Gabrielle will be training for a while, and I would like some company.  I am so used to having Gabrielle around that I’m afraid of being alone.”  I nodded.  Sounded perfect to me.  She looked at me and smiled, “You know, you would look much better in leathers.” I tilted my head.  I immediately thought of my leather jacket.  We were walking along a cliff when some men clad in all black jumped out of a tree.  Xena pulled out her sword and we stood back to back. I was wishing I had my staff back.

There were only four of them and two of us.  ‘Still the fight is unbalanced,’ I thought.  I decided to fight hand to hand.  We were fighting and the guys I was fighting kept backing off a little.  So I followed them.  Soon four more guys jumped out of a tree.  They put a bag on my head and teleported me elsewhere.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was sitting in a room.  They had handcuffed me to the chair I was sitting in. Their leader is there. They rip the bag off my head and shove a light in my face.  The girl starts to question me.  They want information on Raven and the others.  I spit in her face.  She backhands me across the face. I try to be in two places at once.  I needed to get a message to Xena to get a message to Raven saying I needed help.  She must have noticed because she hit me again. Screw this, I’m gonna fight back.  I bum rush her and one of her men uses a taser on me. My legs twitch uncontrollably. They lift the chair and my body and set me back up right.  I stare at the lady. “I’m not going to tell you anything.” I say.  She says she will get the information out of me, the easy way or the hard way, whichever I prefer.  I try to kick her.  She laughs, “The hard way then.” She motions for her men to bring her something.  It is a small box.  She takes out a bug.  I laugh and tell her that this is my dream.  She smiles and says that it isn’t.  I look at her confused.  I look at the bug thing. I has changed into a spider.  I am terrified of spiders. I remember that I don’t have to be afraid.  I laugh and tell her that the scare tactics won’t work.  It changes into a black sludge slug.  She makes her men force my mouth open.  I bite them.  She backhands me and makes my head turn to the side.  She jams the slug into my ear.  She steps back and sits on the table I hadn’t noticed before.  They unhandcuff me.  I can feel the bug going down my shoulder.  She laughs.  The bug makes its way to my spine then up my spine to attach to my brain.  I am freaking out trying to get the damn thing out of me.  I start to feel strange.  They inject something into my blood stream. It is supposed to activate the bug, or give it extra energy.  I begin to see strange color and everything goes fuzzy.  It’s like the serum is a drug on me.  I can her true self now.  She is a demon with horns as hair.  They go backwards.  She is quite beautiful, for being a demon.  In fact she is almost hot.  I try to call my own demon up, to fight back.  I attack her men in the room, killing them.  She grabs me by the throat.  I call out for Raven.  She likes this.  Then I yell at her not to come get me.  I can hear what she wants.  She wants me to take the bug to Raven’s inner world and plant it there. She throws me backwards and tells me to go back to the dream I was in. Everything fades as my previous dream returns.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I am laying on the ground,  face down.  Xena is hovering over me.  I open my eyes and look up at her.  Hey, how are you feeling? Like shit.  I look at her.  I need you to give Raven a message.  She shakes her head no.  I need to be here to help you. She helps me up.  I dont want her to be near me.  I am dangerous.  I know I am not well.  I look at the nearby cliff.  It descends into the water.  I try to jump off of it and Xena catches me. What are you doing?  I want to meet Poseidon. She says I cant.  I try to fight her.  She wont fight me.  I get angry.  I dont want to hurt anyone.  The dream fades.

The dreams before this are non-lucid mainly about zombies, demons, and ghosts.

Final Dream: I find myself back at the staff training.  We are eating dinner.  I am sitting across from Gabrielle.  I try to get her attention when a staff comes crashing down on my hands.  There is no talking at dinner.  This pisses me off.  I shove the bowl of food away and leave.  Gabrielle quickly follows.  I talk to her about Xena.  She says she sees the way I look at her.  I tell her that it isnt like that.  She says I should go for it and that Xena is a really soft lover despite her outward appearances.  Ok, I think I will. But I also dont want to hurt her.  I pack my stuff up.  I am going to leave.  Xena comes out to try and stop me.  She is talking and I plant a hard kiss on her lips.  I take off like the wind, leaving Xena stunned.  I run all night.  I find a bar and step into it.  It is nice to be away from people I can hurt.  I order a drink.  I get it when the room suddenly goes silent.  I look up.  Xena is there.  She wants to talk with me and sits down next to me.  She says something about not being afraid.  I tell her that Im not.  We talk some more, but about what I cant remember.  I hear her say Allison, your car lights are on. What? Oh, real life. Damn it!

----------


## Nighthog

Quite sick that they really bother everyone those templars. 

That thing needs some serious banishment!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Quite sick that they really bother everyone those templars. 
> 
> That thing needs some serious banishment!



Um... who said anything about Templars?  It was a demon and a bunch of ninjas... not everything revolves around the Templars.

----------


## Nighthog

> Um... who said anything about Templars?  It was a demon and a bunch of ninjas... not everything revolves around the Templars.



hmm.. well I've gotten the impression that much of the time when something like that demon slug comes about it usually has something to do whit them. 

The mention of that it was her dream but the character saying it wasn't made me associate that the "bad" guys had infiltrated the dream.
There were some other wordings also to make me make that link.

----------


## Baron Samedi

:cracks knuckles:

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was at the moon. I knew I had a long day, rather dreaming time, ahead of me. I walked into the base and immediately went to the infirmary. Raven was supposed to meet me there.  I didn't see her. Q suddenly appeared and I smiled. He was just as much of a superior being as I remember him being from Star Trek. He said he was ready to get the show on the road. I knew that he meant that he was going to go Janet.  I nodded in understanding.  He was gone in a flash. A moment later he reappeared with Janet. I could hear her screaming and then I heard him call my name. Janet was really freaked out. Q asked me to calm her down. So I did.  A few minutes later Raven appeared.  Q once again asked if I was ready. I nodded and he said okay.  I was lead into room and laid down on my belly.  Janet made the first cut... Everything faded to black.

----------


## Raven Knight

Cool... our dreams matched  :boogie:  I'm sure glad to see the last of that ugly parasite!  ::D:  Hope you're doing well!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was at the moon base.  I remembered I wanted to take Janet out for a spin in my ship.  I preplanned going to a paradise with Raven. We were both going to bring someone.  I was looking forward to spending some time with her. I walked into the infirmary.  Janet smiled at me. I asked if she wanted to go on a spaceship.  She shook her head no. Okay... Maybe we can go for a walk. I asked and she said no.  "Well I suppose you could use the fresh air?" She put down what she had been holding. I guess I hit the spot... or annoyed her enough.  We walked down the halls.  I asked her about Sam and whether she had ever thought they would be together.  She kinda laughed it off.  Then she said that if I wanted to hit on her I should just do it.  I felt my face flush. I was embarrassed because I had wanted to hit on her.  She then sighed and told me that while she like Sam, she was certain that the astrophysicist didn't like her that way.  I gave her some 'privileged' information and said that in some of the universes I had been to, Sam was greatly distraught that she had died.  Janet asked how I got to these other dimensions.  I laughed and said that I was a dreamer.  There were a few of us around here, continuously. Raven was another.  She laughed and said yeah I was a dreamer.  I stopped and looked at her.  "No, seriously. We dream so we aren't quite here in the traditional sense." We were but we could also travel far and through time and dimensions. We walked into the ship bay.  I pointed out the different ships. "That one is MoSh's, the Delta Flier, that one is Raven's, Fire Valkyrie, and that one is ummm, Nomad's, I don't know what it is called."  We stepped up to mine. "And this one is mine. And since we are here, it would be a shame not to go somewhere." I hinted.  She smiled and said that we could. We loaded up into the ship. I started up the computer and inputted a code. Janet asked what it was for. I told her it was an energy signature so that Raven could meet us there.  I then asked to go somewhere beautiful, exotic and all together cool.  I also asked, in my mind, for somewhere that I could seduce Janet.  I did my preflight check up.  Everything looked good.  I asked Janet what kind of music she liked and if there was anything she wanted to listen too. The dome opened up and I positioned the ship for launch.  We took off like a bat outta hell. Everything is really fuzzy after that.

----------


## Raven Knight

Hey!  My dream, Double Date In Paradise, picks up where yours left off!  Awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, cool Allison! My ship's name is Future's Hope. The AI is a badass DJ, DJ Hope.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was in the bio dome.  I saw Raven sitting in the grass/hay stuff.  I saw Nomad and MoSh there.  I grabbed MoShs hand and shook it.  I looked at Nomad. He said he wasnt expecting to see me.  But was glad I could make it.  I grabbed his forearm and we pulled each other into a hug.  I looked at Raven.  Ready guys?  They focused on healing her and I focused on getting the sickness out.  I pulled this long cord of black out of her chest.  I kept pulling and it kept coming.  I focused on using fire magic to burn away the illness.  I focused so hard I could almost see myself catch fire.  My pupils looked like fire.  I must have focused too hard because I was sweating really bad and I collapsed.  Nomad picked me up and took me into the infirmary.  Janet said I had just expended too much energy and basically was dehydrated.  Well what do you expect from a fire burning hot?  Lack of water.  I rehydrated and went to meet Xena.

I was immediately blind folded.  She said that she wanted to play a game. I could only see myself, but I could sense her approaching and blocked every attack she made.  I was facing her after the last attack and I pulled the blind fold off.  I leaned in and kissed her.  We had lots of fun after that  :wink2:  !

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was in the moon base.  I quickly walked to the infirmary.  I was going to teach Janet how to use shield magic.  I took her forearm and teleported us to a safe spot in Stonehenge.  Here I told her about magic.  She refused to believe me.  She couldnt possibly have magic, after all it didnt exist.  To prove her wrong I formed a fireball.  I then began juggling it and changing its color.  She was shocked.  I told her that there was shield magic.  I wanted to teach it to her.  Xena appeared and said that she was going to watch.  I wouldnt be able to be there for my entire sleep sequence.  I told Janet to focus on creating a shield, or solid block of energy.  I showed her how.  She was impressed.  She gave it a few tries and then promptly decided that she couldnt do it.  I had to convince her that she could.  After she practiced some more I set up a sort of battle field.  I set up enemies that would be shooting, harmless, energy at her.  He job was to deflect it.  Xena said that she would watch over her, and I was surprised I was a little jealous.  But of who? I shrugged it off and said thanks to Xena.  I slipped into another dream.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I started out in a sort of obstacle course.  I remember it was the one I had set up for Janet the night before.  I told her that she had done well. Xena had told me so. Now she would have to go up against me.  She looked tired but was willing to do it.  I also told her that there were several chances in the maze for her to try out resurrection magic.  I hadn't taught it to her, but I knew she would be a natural.  I also gave her a flare gun, in case something went wrong.  I loaded up a P90, a gun from Stargate, and told her she would get a 30 second head start.  The gun was loaded with energy.  She took off running.  Xena appeared and said that I wasn't going to use my gun.  I asked her why.  She said I needed just as much practice as the good doctor did.  Xena took my gun away and said that I could only use magic.  She also said that she had set up some monsters that would only attack me.  I reluctantly agreed to the new terms.  She then said that Janet now had like a 2 minute head start.  I ran into the course and was immediately greeted with fireballs.  I used my shield and ducked behind some cover.  I then drew the sword of light and decapitated the enemy.  I went searching for Janet.  Before too long I saw a white flare go up.  That was my cue to get to her, fast.  I teleported there and was greeted by Janet and a zombie.  The zombie was going after her.  I pulled out my 9mm Glock out and shot it in the head.  I told Janet that was it. The course was over for the night.

I then told her that I wanted to try and heal Raven some more.  Janet agreed.  I said that I wanted Janet to try and use healing magic on her.  She agreed.  We went to the bio dome.  There Raven was waiting for us.  Janet started using healing magic, and it looked like golden energy was flowing out of her hands.  I stood behind Raven and pulled out some of the illness.  It looked like a black cobra snake.  I pulled it all the way out and it bit me on the hand.  I threw the damn thing into the air and launched a fireball at it.  It burned to ashes.  Raven vanished.  Janet said that she wanted to take a look at the bite in the infirmary.  I went with her.  She said I was all clear.

Xena appeared and said that I had promised to protect Janet.  I said I had.  She then said that she wanted to make sure I was up for the job.  She had set up an obstacle course.  All I had to do was get Janet through it unharmed.  I said that would be easy.  We teleported to the course and Janet and I stepped in.  I pulled her close to me.  Along the way to the exit I blasted a couple enemies with fire and bit the head off of one, while I was in wolf form.  Then Janet and I were walking down a corridor when a zombie/super mutant thing was coming straight toward us.  There was nowhere for us to go.  I shoved Janet against the wall and wrapped my arms around her.  We vanished, blending in with the background.  It was like we were in our own realm just outside of the one we had been in.  We could still see the zombie coming toward us, though everything was kinda hazy black/gray.  I looked down at her and she looked up.  I got this strange intimate feeling and I let her go... Then my dad woke me up.

----------


## Loaf

You won't believe this... 
I kept reading the title of this topic as "Warrior Tiger's Vivid Misconceptions"  ::D: !

----------


## WarriorTiger

I have been plagued by mania these last couple of weeks and was finally able to remember a dream that I had. YAY!

I was in the surgery room at the SGC.  I looked around and saw Janet there.  I recognized her energy and knew it was the one I had been hanging around.  "Hey!" I said.  She looked up at me.  Something was wrong. I watched her as she scrambled with a patient.  I hadn't even seen it there.  She didn't seen to be worried that I was there and no one else seemed to notice me.  Was I invisible?  I looked at here patient.  I could see what appeared to be rotting flesh.  Ew! What had they gotten into?  It must have been off world.  The body suddenly jumped up and locked onto Janet.  I pulled it off her and we both ran out of the room.  On the way out she hit a big red button.  Apparently we lost containment.  Ok, this is strange.  I followed her to her office.  She sat down and sighed. "Hey, what's going on here babe?" Janet looked at me.  "I can't help them."  "Ok, what's up?"  "The are just going to keep coming.  I don't want to have to do this?"  I don't think she was really talking to me.  I sat and listened. "If I can't cure this the world is going to be over run." 

I stared at her.  Where exactly was I?  Janet looked up at me.  "I'm sorry. I can't help them."  Ok, so she had been talking to me.  "What wrong with them?" I asked.  "It started back when SG: ? came back.  One member was dead, the others sick.  It wasn't long before they changed.  They started going after the others.  I can't count how many people I've lost these last couple of days."  Couple of days? "Why didn't you tell me?" "I've been so focused."  Ok. I knew I was going to need help on this one.  I telepathically called in some friends.

Janet got a call and she ran down to another surgery room.  I watched her from the observation room above her.  In came a body. It looked like a mummified corpse and almost dehydrated.  I watched as she hooked up an IV.  Shortly later she ran out of the room in tears.  She had lost another patient.  I saw Gil Grissom walk into the room.  I knew he would be okay to check out the body.  I ran to make sure Janet was okay.  She had been crying a bit but had stopped.  I comforted her, saying that Gil would figure out what was going wrong.  We looked up at some screens that had been installed.  The corpse got up and attacked Gil.  He was bitten on the shoulder.  The lights went out and things started going crazy.  Somewhere I lost Janet.  I knew it was battle time.

I saw a whole bunch of people running around.

Lost time.

It was dark.  Very dark.  I pulled up a computer screen to look at the list of the dead.  I was looking for Janet's name.  I also checked the list of the wounded.  I couldn't find her. I remembered what happened to Gil.  I wanted to cry. I needed a weapon.  We still hadn't made it to the armory. I somehow discovered that I had a lighter.  And a can of axe??? I didn't argue why I had it.  I pulled it out.  I was going to be walking the same area that I knew had been filled with zombies not long ago, and I wanted to light them on fire.  I was stopped by someone.  He said that this was really just a future.  I looked at him strangely.  I then got a flash...

I was watching Warrick, he was trying to sneak intoa base while wearing muticolored blanket on his head.  WTF?  I wathed as he then showed the zombies into the base. I wanted to stop him.  He took off and disappeared. 

The flash ended.  "I have to get a message to Simms.  He's in Antarctica and he needs to stop Warrick at all costs." Then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Yay!  You're back!  I have missed reading your dreams!  And you get right back into things with a creepy zombie dream...  :Cheeky:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Yeah. I hope that I can go to the PDoc soon and get some meds to get this under control! I miss remembering dreams!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was at the SGC.  It was dark.  I quickly remembered that I was meeting Raven and Nomad.  We were going to let Janet and Washu find the cure to Zombisim. I was at the armory.  I smiled and pulled a big shot gun out.  Raven appeared. I handed her the gun. "Here, no ammo needed!" She smiled.  Nomad appeared and I handed him a gun.  He dropped it and changed.  I was confused.

I looked at Raven.  She mumbled something.  I was losing the dream.  I focused on the colors around me and the shotgun in my hand.  The dream came back.  "You know," Raven started, "if Janet has already been changed.." I looked at her.  "Will you be able to do it?" She asked me.  "Yeah. I know." I sighed. "I won't like it, but I'll do what I have to do. If anything for the sake of this world. Anyway we can always go back and change it."  Raven nodded.  I loaded a shell into the chamber.

The dream faded, in my memory.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Hmm... We need to do something. Maybe go back in time with Janet to look for the cure?

I love having dreams with you!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow. Hmm... We need to do something. Maybe go back in time with Janet to look for the cure?
> 
> I love having dreams with you!



The zombie dream continues in my DJ... Janet and Washu found a cure, we went back in time to use it.  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

I had been walking around a lot that day and my ankle was really bothering me.  I had sprained it late last year and am still recouping.  I wanted Janet to heal it before I went to help Raven kick some Templar ass! It took me several times to find the right Janet, but I did find her!

I was riding a motorcycle. I pulled up to a nice house. I saw Cassie peek out the window.  "Mom! Some chick on a motorcycle just pulled up."  I put the kick stand to my bike down and pulled the black helmet off my head. "Mom! Some really hot chick is out front!" Cassie yelled.  "I heard you the first time! Stop looking out the window!" Janet yelled.  I smiled and put my helmet on the handle bars.  Cassie was outside admiring it.  "Hey kid! Your mom home?" She nodded "Like the bike?" She nodded again. I threw her the keys. "Here, you can have it." Cassie caught the keys and ran into the house. I followed her and shut the door behind me.  I walked into the kitchen and leaned against the door frame. I watched Janet stir something in a pot. "Hey," I said. She turned around. "Hey. I really wasn't expecting to see you." I smiled. "You know..." I stopped her and pointed to the carport. We stepped into it. "I'm not going to let her keep the bike." "I know." "So, what brings you here?" she asked. "Can't I just come to see you?" I asked, rubbing her arms. She stepped away from me. "I'm trying to re-adjust to living here. Please don't make it harder than it has to be." Her eyes were closed and she looked like she was going to cry. "I'm sorry. Look, I'll make it quick. Meet me in 2 hours at the park. You'll know where." I vanished and went to a forested area.

I pulled out a small ball of energy. I made it focus on Janet's house.  I watched as Sam pulled up. She got out of the drivers side. A man I didn't recognize got out of the passengers side. My energy view followed them inside. Cassie hugged Sam then went up stairs to change. She was going to be going out with her boyfriend.  Sam walked into the kitchen and gave Janet a hug. They chatted for a while and then Janet served dinner.  The three of them sat, ate, and talk. Pretty soon it was time for Janet to come meet me.

She stepped into the car port. Sam stepped after her. "Janet what's going on?" she asked. "I have a meeting I have to get to." Sam looked confused. "Can I...." Janet stopped her. "Sam..." she whispered. Her back was to Sam. "Please take care of Cassie. I'll be back later." Sam looked puzzled. "Janet I-" Janet turned around. "I can't see you with Paul, Sam. Look. I have a meeting. I don't know when I'll be back, but I'll se you around." Janet got in her car and sped off. I watched as the tears ran down her face. Right before she got to me I disapated the energy viewer.

She pulled up and stepped out of her car. I sat down on the hood while she composed herself. "You okay?" I asked. "Yeah, I'm fine." She smiled. "So, what can I do for you?" "I hate asking for something so small.. so here's the deal... I want you to heal my ankle and in turn," I sighed, "I'll stay here awhile til you get back to normal." Janet nodded. She took off my shoe and sock and began massaging my ankle. We didn't talk much. I became really relaxed but when she stopped snapped right back out of a near sleep. I hopped off her hood and hugged her.  She looked up into my eyes. I bent down and put my hand behind her neck. I kissed her and she kissed back.  I picked her up and laid her down on the hood of her car. I kissed her again. She put her hand on my shoulder. "Stop." she said. I stepped back. She slid to her feet. "I can't do this. I'm not ready." she said. "Not quite over Sam." The last part was a whisper I don't think she intended me to hear. I nodded. "I'll be here when you're ready. I'll stick around til either you don't want me here or," I paused, "maybe you'll live on the moon." She nodded. "I have to get back. And you have to go. Raven needs you." I looked at her, puzzled. How did she know that? She got into her car. I watched as she drove off. Maybe she'll be like my Q, or maybe she just learned enough. Or maybe she can just ready my energy. I started walking, still wondering how she knew. I looked up at the moon and the dream faded.

----------


## Raven Knight

That dream is so sad...  :Crying:  I feel really bad for Janet.  It made me want to give her a big hug! (As a friend.)  ::hug::

----------


## WarriorTiger

> It made me want to give her a big hug! (As a friend.)



LOL!!!! I will give her one for you if you want... or you an come give her one yourself.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was standing outside of General O'Neill's office.  I could hear him talking to Carter. She was upset that SG:1 couldn't be a three man team.  He explained that he had already chosen someone to be on the team.  Carter seemed upset.  He told her that she was dismissed and she stepped out.  She didn't even seem to notice me.

I walked into his office and saluted.  "Lieutenant Love reporting as ordered, sir!" He returned the salute.  He then said something about being in a briefing at 1300 hours. I nodded then left.  I walked to the the mess hall.  I saw Janet there and waved.  Janet didn't seem to notice.  I saw Carter looking at me.  I got my food and sat down.  I felt like Carter was still watching me, but I tried to ignore it.  I felt her behind me when suddenly I became soaking wet. I could tell it was from a soda. "Oh, I'm sorry I didn't see you there." I heard her say.  I stood up. It's fine Colonel Carter." I held my hand out but she promptly walked away. Ok, what the hell was that all about?

The briefing came quickly, and I listened to Carter drone on about the planet we would be going to. I wasn't really listening to her.  O'Neill said we would leave at 0800 hours the next morning. He also said I needed to be checked out by "Ole Doc Fraiser". I blushed.

I quickly found myself at the infirmary. I watched Janet from the door way.  There was a vine with pretty red flowers growing on the wall. WTF? I watched her cup a flower and smell it.  I walked into the infirmary and announced myself.  She looked at me and smiled and pointed to a nearby bed.  I said something funny and we started laughing and joking.  I could see Sam watching us.

After the exam I went to exercise.  Sam was there and was boxing. She asked if I wanted to box her. I said sure.  We were soon boxing.  She said something about seeing me and Janet. I said that I was trying to relax, I hated exams.  Sam was getting upset.  Soon she was swinging at me full force. I miscalculated a punch and she hit me right in the nose.  The next thing I remember was looking at Janet.  She was fussing over my nose. "I'm fine really," I slapped her away.  I could still feel Sam watching us. I said I should have zagged when I zigged.  It was my fault my nose was broken. Janet still seemed upset.  I was just wondering about Sam's behavior.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Portalboat

I hope someday I can have dreams like this....

----------


## Baron Samedi

So amazing! I love reading your DJ! Wow.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Silver told me she had been panicking when she slept and not sleeping well. I went to save her.

I focused on Janet's house. She would help me.. she had to. I walked right in without a word. Janet looked at me. "Oh, hi." I grabbed her. "I need your help, come on lets go." I teleported to the bio dome. Raven was waiting there. Xena was with her and I also saw Nomad. "Ready?" Raven asked. "No, I have on more thing to do."

I telelported myself to ancient Roma. I looked for the colliseuim. I quickly found it and walked into the gladatior cells.  "Hey you can't..." I cut him short by punching him in the face. I walked over to where I knew my stuff was (from a past life). I grabbed it and teleported back to the moon.  I had hlep getting the armor on. Xena walked up to me. "You know, you look really good in those leathers." "I want you to stay here." I told Janet. She protested. "Fine, take this." I handed her a shotgun. "It's much better than the M16." I just nodded to Xena and put on the helmet of a legionaire. I looked at Raven. She opened a portal to where Silver was.

I was the first one through... but I know I had lost sometime in between. I was pissed.  We were walking down dark evil looking halls. Zombies were coming out of the walls. I was running and slicing through them. I wasn't killing them all. I saved some for the others. We came to a split. There was 4 ways *include the direction we had just come from) that we could go. Zombies were coming at me from all directions. "Janet, use your shield. Raven, ready your Witchblade.  I took of my helmet and dropped it. I cast aside my armor and weapon. I stood there and let them come. Soon my hands were on fire then my arms. Finally all of me was on fire. I was grinning evilly. I looked over at Raven, my pupils looked like fire. "Rejoice in the birth of the PHOENIX!" I shouted and then exploded. Fire shot out in every direction burning everything in its path.  Everything was consumed but my friends, they were protected by Janet and Witchblades. I rose in the air while this was happening. Finally the fire stopped and I floated down. I sank to my knees. Janet ran up to me... Everything faded to black.

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

ancient Rome, Colloseums, and killing zombies all rolled into one dream? Epic

----------


## WarriorTiger

Okay guys, I finally got a  new computer so should be bale to once again keep up with posting.. at least that's if i remember them  :smiley:  But here is an update as to what has been going on.

Sam had been acting out against me and Janet. She had been getting increasingly violent. Turns out she had a brain tumor in her emotional lobe.  Janet took it out.  It also turns out that Paul, now here ex, had done something to her.. so I kicked his ass.

Last night I don't remember anything except having to get all the robots started so my computer would turn on. It was a non-lucid.

Night before last had something to do with a trans-morphing polar bear. It could change into a pterodactyl and other weird things.  Than and dream sex.. All non-lucid.

Now when I get better... I'm going to try to do wilds more often.... like every night  :smiley:   Well that's all for now.

----------


## Raven Knight

A new computer!  Woohoo!  Glad to see you posting again!  :Cheeky:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Raven and I had been talking when she mentioned that she was going to try to do a healing. I asked on whom and she said something about a down-syndrome baby... Okay. Well maybe a gene manipulation device would work better. So I tried to go to Atlantis to see if they had one... and to help save them from the Wraith.

I was standing in the SGC. I looked around got a good feeling of the surroundings. I was having a hard time making the dream stable. Once the dream was stable I ran down the corridor to talk to General O'Neill. I said I wanted to go to Atlantis.  He said I had just been appointed to SG:1 and that it would be almost impossible to get me there as there would be no way back.  I looked at him and said that I could find a way back, I swear it. He told me to go ask Carter... Ok. So I went down to the infirmary and talked to Carter.

She was still there because of the tumor she had. I asked her about it and she said it was fine. SG:1 was going to be out of commission for a while anyway. I smiled. Janet had overheard us. I had rushed home, (by that I mean I teleported myself to Janet's house) and started packing. Janet came into my room.  She asked if I was going to be gone for long. I said I would be back as soon as I could. She smiled and said the house would be pretty empty without me there. I thought to myself, "Hell now is a good as time as any." I grabbed Janet and kissed her.  She actually kissed me back! I almost lost the dream. I broke it off and handed her my pentacles. I said that if she ever needed me she just had to hold them and shout for me. She tried to give them back, saying that I would need them more than her. I smiled and said that I would be fine without them.

Soon I was riding my motorcycle back to the SGC. I stopped by the infirmary and told Sam that Janet was hers. Though I didn't use those words exactly. I gave Teal'c a hug and started making my way to the gate room. I met Daniel in the hall way. He said hello and that he heard I was going to Atlantis. He said he wanted to go. Then we stepped into an empty room.  It looked like his office.  So, what about you and Janet? I just looked at him.  Well, she has someone else now and I have my sights on someone else. I smiled and left him wondering who Janet was going to be with and who I was looking at. Of course the latter was a lie, but I didnt let him know that. I watched as Dr. Weir made some speech about something. I really wasnt paying attention.  Soon we departed to Atlantis.  I smiled as we crossed the threshold and into the new gate room. 

Then scenes from the show started flashing quickly all around me. It was very disorientating and I lost the dream but vowed to be back the next time I felt up to it.

----------


## Raven Knight

You made it to Atlantis!  A Stargate dream, and accomplished one of your goals at the same time!  Awesome!   :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I want to hear about Atlantis.  Janet and Washu and Raven came with me to do the healing... You woke up, I think before we got there. I didn't post the dream, because I felt it's kind of private.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Since I lost the dream not very far into it I tried again to get to Atlantis.

I was standing in the Atlantis gate room. I knew I was smiling.  I was actually here! Very exciting. I put down what I was carrying. I looked around and saw everything coming to life. I heard McKay say something about a pulse of energy coming from a room. Weir said to shut all secondary systems down. "Wait!" I yelled. They all just looked at me. "Do we really know what is going to happen if we do that? What if that energy is part of what we need to...." I was interrupted by McKay. "She's right. How are you right? What all do you..." I stopped him. "I'll go check it out.. see if its anything important." 

Weir nodded.  I grabbed my P-90 and ran down the corridor. I somehow knew where I was going. (I kinda laughed cause I had just seen this episode). I got to the room and paged over the radio. "I need Dr. Beckett here now!" "What?! Whats wrong?!" I heard McKay shout. "Someone is coming out of stasis!" 

Missing time

I watched from the bed side of an old Dr. Weir. She was talking about how everyone was there the first time they made it to Atlantis. I smiled remembering that she was from the same time as us, just she had gone back into time, accidentally, and changed what had happened. She looked over to me. "But I don't remember you being there." I smiled again. "I'm new." She smiled at me. I asked where Sheppard was. Weir said he was on a mission. I nodded. Soon we heard someone yelling that there was an incoming wormhole. I sprinted down to the gate room and took up defense.  Sheppard and others ran through.  I saw that he was with the people from the first episode. Teyla was there too. I smiled. I guess everything was still going along the same way; I wasn't making that much of an impact. While I was slightly upset about that, I was also glad that I would actually be able to help.

I lost the dream shortly after hearing that they had still woken up the Wraith. I had also asked old Weir if they had a gene manipulation device.  She looked at me strangely and I said something about it being able to manipulate genes. She fell asleep soon after saying she didn't know.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This entire dream was non-lucid.  I could have made it to lucid if i had just done a reality check when I noticed something strange...  ::doh::  

Dream:
I was on an island.  It was like a Facebook game.  There were plants all around me and I knew I had to protect them.  I wanted to change their color but I didn't know how.  Suddenly there were some people on the island with me. I thought that it was weird because two of them wanted to have a wedding there.  The flowers weren't ready and needed some chemical (as growing one) in order to be really pretty for the wedding.  Soon it was raining and I took the chemical out of my pocket.  I poured it out and the rain absorbed it into the clouds so that it could be spread evenly. (Why did this not make me do an RC?)  Soon one older man, he reminded me of Jen's grandpa told me forgot to buy a gift. I said I would take him to the store.  It was raining and snowing at the same time.

We walked down this old dirt path to the stores. I had to pee, but didn't bother stopping. The old man had disappeared and I wasn't concerned. I needed a gift for my mom's birthday anyway.  She wanted a special pen, but it was more like a plain boring pencil.  I tried to look for it at Home Depot, but they didn't have any. I then tried to look for it at Walgreen's and the Dollar Store. When I didn't find it I thought I'd buy her a book. I looked toward the book section. All of the book had their back cover showing and i couldn't get near them.. (Again no RC?) I wondered why I had walked so far when I thought I would stop at Taco Bell to use the bathroom. I then woke up.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Again I had a total non-lucid dream.  This one should not have been seeing as it involved both Stargate Atlantis and Star Trek Voyager.

Dream:
I was on this planet. It was a barren desert like planet.  Apparently the entire SGA team was here too.  We had inadvertently cause the planet's destruction. So we were going to fix it. McKay had found or made a time machine and I was going to use it to change what had happened. I looked at the others. McKay said it would work for all of us.  We had to find some pieces of a puzzle thing in order to make the world right.  I said that I was ready.  There was a flash of white and soon I was standing near the edge of some water. I looked at the boat driver and saw on his back was a pouch. It looked like it was full of cards. I saw one of the symbols we needed. I asked him if I could have it and he said no. It was his and he was part of some protector group.

I knew I had to get the card.  I spent sometime wondering around when I saw someone else with a card I needed.  I just took it from her like an assassin does.  Now I had 3 cards. (Why no RC when my numbers didn't match...idk?) I went back to the baot man. I saw Weir there and told her what I was going to do. She said to go for it.  We were just missing a few now.  I flirted with the boat man and we ended up having sex....  Soon I was giving birth to a baby... He gave me the card I needed and said that it was passed down to the youngest spawn of his.. Then he either died or went away, I don't know.

I told Weir that I had gotten the card and she was excited. She said she had found the location of the last pieces. (Why did no one notice I had a baby?) I was excited. Soon I was digging near where Weir had told me it was.

Janeway appeared next to me and said that we would be living on the planet. I looked at her slightly confused.. Weir was here a minute ago.. (and no RC here either!) I shrugged. She said we had to split up the land to work it.  I agreed.  We went to a store, like target, and got some fruits and vegetables.  We would be planting them today. The land was rough and hard to work.  Ensign Kim asked me if he should tell Janeway that the Borg were on the planet too.  I told him not to worry about it.  Soon we were trading with other groups of aliens and I had found all of the missing puzzle pieces.  I teleported myself to where I knew I was.. (Really confusing here!) I saw Weir and the other members of the SGA were trapped in some kind of time manipulation device.  How long had we been searching? I told B'Lanna to cut power to the device... after all I had the missing pieces... She was about to when.... A text from Jen woke me up.

----------


## WarriorTiger

This is a recurring dream that keep having. It shows me a little more each time... and Raven said its like a puzzle and we need to figure it out.

I am driving my Jetta down the freeway. I know I am dreaming, but can't really control it. I see a cop behind me so I make sure to follow all the laws of the road. I see a dark SUV in the lane next to me. I watch him throw something out the window. I know it was a joint.  I watch the cop behind me. He looks like he is going to pull the SUV over. I slow down a little bit and the SUV starts driving frantically.  He runs into the front of my car. I spin and slide under the wheels of a 18 wheeler.  My car is crushed, with me in it.

I hear the cop call in the accident.  I don't know what is going on... I feel like I am loosing the dream. I focus by listening to the words he is saying. He calls for an ambulance and the jaws of life.  Soon they appear. I hear someone asking if I could hear them. I am unconscious and don't reply. I am transported to UMC and the cop calls my mom. Mom calls Jen and then goes to pick her up. The rush to the waiting room.  I have a few broken fingers. My legs are crushed and I can't use them.

Then I am listening to the doctor say I'll never walk again. I laugh cause I know I am stubborn and I wont give up that easy. She puts me in a wheel chair.  I spend a month at the hospital. Going through tests and making sure everything else is fine.  I say I want to get knees put in and she says no.  I am not ready yet for that.  She wanted to amputate my legs and I tell her no. She said that will be the only way I can walk again.

Now I'm at school. I had been getting the homework from Raven. She says she is glad to see me back at school. I say I am glad to be here. We finish the quarter up and go onto the next. We finally graduate and I get a job in Phoenix.  I get a cool car that I can drive with my hands. My Nina helps me move.  

Then I'm with Jen and we are talking about having kids. I say that I want to carry and she agrees.  I have sex with a guy that is supposed to be really close to me.  Then we go to the doctor.  I still want to walk.  I get these cane things that go on the arm and I am excited that I have a doctor that listens to what I want.  I walk around a little and then decide that I need to use the wheel chair some more. I got tired fast.  I sit back down and Jen and I talk about stuff.  I then wake up.

I woke up a little bit confused. I was excepting to see me in my new house with a helper dog and a wheel chair.  It was very premonition like.  Now to solve the puzzle...

Raven had been to my hospital room and my house lots of times making sure I was okay.  She was a really good friend and made sure I understood the homework and even helped me do it.

----------


## Raven Knight

Let's just make sure this stays as just a dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Let's just make sure this stays as just a dream.



Yeah. This dream really scares me. Maybe go back in, and avoid the accident?

Maybe this is to show you what a great friend, girlfriend, and mother you have.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Okay, so it looks like the strand of being pregnant in dreams is going to start over... I wonder if this has anything to do with my internal clock going off? Hmmm...

I was talking with Jen. It was once again time for my yearly female appointment... (girls know what I'm talking about... guys, well... I think you have something similar.) So I went to the Doctor and she said that she needed to make sure I wasn't pregnant before the exam. I kinda chuckled and was like "I know I can't be." She said is was standard procedure and I was like... "Fine whatever.." So I went to the bathroom to pee in a cup. Well the space that the toilet was also was a shower. I accidentally sprayed myself down in the shower. Then I gave the cup of pee to the doctor. She ran the test on it and it said that I was pregnant. I was shocked.

I tried to remember the last time I had sex with a guy. I couldn't really think of it. It was Jen who spoke up. "What was that guy's name... at Robert's party a few months back?" I looked at her puzzled. She looked at me, "Yeah he was really into you." Somehow I slipped into semi-lucidity.

I looked at her.. I knew I was dreaming, but didn't have control. "Oh, you mean Neil?" She nodded.  "Yeah but I didn't sleep with him... All I remember was talking to him and then I passed out." Jen looked up at me.  "You don't remember that he carried you to Robert's room?" "No, don't you?" "No, I was in the bathroom." I looked at her.  The doctor interrupted us. "You have no memory of it at all?" I shook my head no. "Well, it could be that he slipped something into your drink, and you were 'date' raped." Jen looked at me, "Well he did spend quite a bit of time making your drink..." she looked up at the doctor. "And I guess that explains why he said he made sure you were alright." Jen looked sad. "Hun, you couldn't have known, look... I love you. Its going to be okay." My semi-lucidity turned into full lucidity.

I looked at the doctor. "How far along am I?" She looked at me. "Well, I can use ultrasound and we can see." She brought an ultra sound machine out. She used it on me and I could see the little person growing. "Well, judging from the picture. I'd say between four and five months." Jen looked at me.. "Yeah thats about how long its been since the party." I smiled. Now that I was lucid I was going to have fun...

The appointment ended and I called up Robert. I told him I wanted to meet that Neil guy again. Robert said he was coming to his party on Saturday. I told him to expect me.  I went with Jen.  Jen was doing some drinking. All I was drinking was water.  Robert asked why and I said I was the DD.  He nodded. Jen approached Neil and was kinda flirting with him. She slipped a microphone into his back pocket. I went out to talk to Robert about what Neil had done. He was shocked and said he would kick his ass. I told him no, I wanted to get his ass thrown in jail. I just needed help proving it... I needed a confession.  I stepped back in and Neil stepped outside.  He asked Robert what was up. Robert explained that nothing was going on. Neil seemed freaked out. Robert listened as Neil confessed what he had done. Robert then said that if he had wanted to have sex with me, he should have just asked.  Neil also confessed that he had slipped something into Jessica's drink and was going to rape her that night.

They walked back in. I had caught everything on my computer. We called the cops and they came right away. Then was the trial. By that time I was supposed to be about 7 months pregnant. The trial went smoothly and he was found guilty.  He was going to prison and when he got out, he was going to pay child support.. 'Ha, loser' I thought. 'I have won.' Then I was with Raven in Phoenix. We had both gotten a job at Rainbow game studios. I was moving in some of my stuff.  Well, I was supervising, when my water broke. I was rushed to the hospital when the phone rang. Some how I knew I had a boy before I woke up!

----------


## Baron Samedi

HOLY SHIT. Wow. It's like a terrifying soap opera. So, do you know any of these dudes in waking life?

----------


## WarriorTiger

I know a Robert in waking life. He is supposed to be my best friend.  I don't know a Neil though... and I will be wary of any I meet through Robert.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I know a Robert in waking life. He is supposed to be my best friend.  I don't know a Neil though... and I will be wary of any I meet through Robert.



You know the guy that calls himself the Prince of Darkness in dreams? His waking life name: Neil.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Whoa!!! That's kinda creepy!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was dreaming when Jen woke me up briefly. I still had an hour and a half to sleep so I slipped into another dream.

I was walking in a city I didn't know, yet somehow knew. It was older and really pretty when a loud crash of thunder made everyone jump. We looked into the sky and saw an alien space craft headed right toward us. I grabbed my cell phone and began running away from the landing site. I was far enough away when I went to call my mom... "wait, this isn't my current cell phone..."

I became lucid. I called my mom and told her what was going on. I snapped the phone shut and changed it into the one I have now. I watched from around a building as the aliens landed. They immediately demanded our surrender. Several people gave up, but several others tried to fight. They were killed instantly.  Most of us decided that we would surrender. Even I did so I could help the others later. We were filed up and then shoved onto this ramp. It led to an island. There we received water. I was approached by a man who looked to be in charge of something. I discovered that he was an Army commander and was looking for recruits. He wanted to show the aliens who was boss. I agreed to help him and he thought I would make a good spy. I called my mom to let her know that I joined the Army and that I was going to free everyone. She seems upset by this and I said I would do it.  Soon I was approached by an alien. She demanded that I produce a red product that she enjoyed. I looked at her blankly. She shoved a bottle into my hands. She wanted red Gatorade. I thought this was strange but complied. She was so thankful that I had gotten her the drink that she proceeded to show me around her ship. They had traveled to Earth instantaneously and lived far away. I asked how she had done this when someone said something about bending/folding space. She shook her head. I was reminded of a Stargate episode and it played out in my head for a minute. I looked at her. "Its not folding space, its curving it." She nodded. Suddenly I knew everything. I ran up tot he commander. "I know where their base is at." He asked me where it was. I was getting ready to tell him when the alarm went off...

Grr... first lucid in a long time and I can't even get to kill evil aliens!!!! Stupid alarm!

----------


## RomanSoldier

Wow.. that seems really cool. Maybe next time you will get to fight them!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Hey guys... It seemed I had hit a time of depression for me. And that cause both my lucidity and recall to plummet. Good news is I got put on meds and feel better. Great news is they make me have really vivid dreams. Bad news... they are so vivid I don't even think to RC! Oh well have to get used to them and do more RCs!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Completely non-lucid. Though this one is weird enough that I should have RC'ed.

I am part of the Secret Service. Dennis Quaid is president. For some reason he is going to be talking at a very shiny building. It is very tall and next to a water park. This is not odd and I walk into the building. I see some Klingons following me. I hit the button and wait for the elevator. I hear over my ear radio that the Klingons are going to be attacking the president. He appears and I shove him into the elevator and close it on the Klingons. One of their hands get stuck.

I pull out my 9mm and bash the hand. I am ready for what ever is going to be coming next. I jab a button and know we are headed to the top floor. Somehow that will keep up safe. We reach the top only it is more like the basement. There are spider webs everywhere. Another guard is with me. He is Forest Whitaker. I approach a utility panel because the lights were out. There were spiders on the outside of the panel. I start to freak out and Forest opens it up. I can't stand spiders! The Klingons have followed us. Forest tells me to take the president and go.

We jump out of a window and end up in a water park ride thing. It looks like an old mine cart too. Soon we are rushing down and the 'track' is broken. We jump across it, in the cart, and keep going. The Klingons are right on top of us. I shoot a couple with my gun. We are gaining speed and the track ends. We fly up, way up high, and I shove the president down. I use my body to cover him and we splash into a giant pool. I am bruised and broken, but a hero and someone reaches out to help me up. I grab their hand and.... wake up!

----------


## Raven Knight

Yay!  You're back!   :boogie:   ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Yay! And hopefully with the new meds I will be here to stay!

----------


## WarriorTiger

This was my first non-lucid vivid nightmare since I have been on my new meds. The meds are supposed to increase both vividness and nightmares.

I am laying on a bed with my mom. We are in a strange house. I don't where I am, but I am not worried. My dad is in the room also, playing on the the computer. It feels like our house, only nicer. The bed has bronze posts that swirl together. My mom has the remote. We are going to watch a scary movie. The wall the bed is up against is glass, or clear and I can see a forest behind the house. It was very green, and a mixture of colors too. Extremely realistic. 

Nicholas Cage is the main actor. There is the girl he co-stared with in Kick Ass there too. There is some action sequences, but I am not really paying attention. Soon there girl is standing in front of him. She is trying to run away from him but is carrying a heavy axe. She turns to him and jabs the axe into his belly. He laughs like a maniac. He pulls the axe out of his belly. I cover my ears and shut my eyes. I can't watch was is going to happen. My mom says something. I can still hear and I can see in my mind what he does to her. I open my eyes and my mom has the TV paused. She says she can't watch anymore. My dad takes his earphones off and agrees. I say I don't want to finish it. I am almost in tears. My mom turns the TV off and I... wake up. 

This was very real to me. And very strange. I was scared to go back into a dream where I was scared by a movie. I had to get up and 'wake' myself more than normal. Even after that I still had to chant that it was a dream before I fell asleep in a different, not scary dream. Not my normal type of nightmare. I wonder what it means.

----------


## WarriorTiger

So I went to bed with the intentions of healing Raven. But first I wanted Janet to make sure she had nothing wrong with her. I went sleep and focused on going to my inner world. I slipped into a WILD.

I was in Roma. I smiled, seeing Janet standing there. I pressed a few buttons on a display and the setting changed from Ancient Rome to a modern lab. A force shield went up around the lab. I sat on an exam table. Janet did a scan of me. She was surprised that my chemical levels in my brain where off. I told her I was on Depakote. She looked at me with an even more surprised look on her face. She said that was some heavy duty stuff to be taking. I just nodded.

Raven came through a Stargate to my world. Janet took a look over her, then said something to me. She had apparently found something she wanted to try and remove. I must have gotten bored and drifted off cause I lost time.

The next thing I know Janet is saying bye to Raven. We went into the cave of healing. Raven was surprised that it existed. I told her I had made doubles of some of the stuff I liked. The cave was made of ice. We walked deep into the cave and talked to the ice elemental giant. Basara was there and he sang. Other stuff happened in relation to healing.

Then we went on with the other part of our plan and cast a spell. Raven went home, to her inner world, and I went on to have other dreams.

Wow, my meds made it really easy to slip into a wild, and it was vivid too! YAY!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow, my meds made it really easy to slip into a wild, and it was vivid too! YAY!



Awesome!  I could use some of those...  :tongue2:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Yeah, just be more crazy and you can get some!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Fascinating.

I perceive him as the Frost Giant, a hairy creature, Raven a crystal golem, MoSh, a stone golem, and you, an ice golem. I wonder what it means? I think it means he's a very powerful entity. 

Raven perceives Gawn as Yoda, and I perceive him as The Devil. 

Let's talk to him together. I want to see what he looks like to you and MoSh.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I was walking in Roma. I grabbed Janet, and quickly explained that MoSh needed our help. I teleported us to the biodome. Once there Janet greeted Washu with a hug and a kiss on the cheek. I was a little jealous, and I don't know why. They started working on MoSh immediatiely.

I lost time.

Soon I was standing on the Empire State Building. I was wearing a black and orange base jumping suit. Raven was wearing a black and blue one. She looked over at me. "You seem really excited." she shouted over the wind. I hooked up my orange helmet. "You forget, this was a goal of mine before the Task of the Month!" I shouted back. I lifted my arms out and jumped off the building. The wind rushed by me and I headed toward the Stargate below. I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to fast, because you leave the gate at the same speed you enter it. I caught a wind current and used it to slow my approach. I entered the gate.  And everything fades after that.

----------


## Raven Knight

::doh::  D'Oh!  I didn't put on the brakes before entering the stargate... and I shot out of the other side and into a book case, successfully knocking myself senseless!  :laugh:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Okay, so last night wasn't a very good night. It was filled with nightmares. None of them were lucid.

I was playing this game. It was like a virtual reality game. I was in control of 3 girls as they tried to escape from a killer. The point was to make him use up all of his teleportation and not capture the girls. In order to win I had to get just one girl to escape. After a while there was only one girl left, and the guy had only a few teleports. I was certain that I was going to win. I moved my girl upstairs, the guy was getting ready to teleport upstairs. I ran the girl downstairs and he was right there. It felt like the game had cheated. 

So instead of losing, I was teleported into the game. Now I had to get out. There was a closet. It was full of dead girls. I knew this because one of the girls opened it. The man shoved her into the closet and I ran up stairs. I grabbed a chair and threw it into the glass windows. The man was upset by this. I threw some more chairs and the glass broke. I jumped out the window and ran toward the car. It was a nice sports car. I jumped in and started it up. It seemed to be stuck in first gear, but I did my best to get away. I was getting ready to shift into second when... I woke up!

I had other nightmares, but I don't really remember anything about them except that I was scared and they were vivid.

----------


## Raven Knight

Your new meds did predict a side effect of nightmares... so maybe seeing a serial killer or being scared will have to be a dream sign?  :tongue2:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Yeah... I could use that as a sign. Now I will be looking for it. Hopefully it doesn't mean that I will have even more nightmares!

----------


## WarriorTiger

I went to sleep with the goal of going back to the Akashic Records. I had wanted to get a book from there, but didn't really have a plan with it. I feel asleep and found myself standing in a library.

Records
I was standing in the Akashic Records Library. I walked to the center of the room. I wanted to pick up a book that would be the most useful for me. I grabbed the blue orb and focused on what I wanted. A book that would help me the the most. The orb glowed blue then did nothing. I sat down, thinking that it would take a minute to work. I sat there and sat there and sat there. Nothing happened. I didn't know what to do.

That is when Q appeared. He asked me what I was doing. I explained it to him and he chuckled. He told me it doesn't work like that. I had to have a specific want for a book in mind. I nodded, and understood what he meant. I was sitting there when the background changed to the desert. Q vanished and was replaced by coyote. I asked him what he was doing. He smiled at me and said talking to me. I asked how I could come up with just one book that I wanted. He laughed and said to focus on the one I already had, or just make up my mind. I smiled and slipped into another dream.

RP
I was sitting at my computer. I was writing the replies to my RPs online. I was super excited. I was super productive! I was excited that I was doing what I had planned on this morning. I read one reply. And then another. I told emailed my writing partners and told them I was going out of town and then looked. Someone replied back to my post and I replied to them again. I was awesome! I was so good that I was on a roll. I looked over at my dog and realized... it had been a dream! And I had to redo all those posts I had made  :Sad:  !

----------


## WarriorTiger

This dream occurred right before waking up. Too bad it was non-lucid.

I am on a planet. It is unfamiliar to me. I slowly open my eyes to see what appears to be the Alpha Site staring me in the face. I see Janet looking over me. She smiles at me. I AM Sam Carter. Time seems to rewind. I am watching the events unfold, but am Sam. This is odd to me, but somehow it seems normal that I can not only see from her perspective, but also the third person. I must have Ascended and somehow taken over her body. I watch to see what is going on.

I have landed on a planet that I am not familiar with. The gate has malfunctioned. It has sent me here instead of Earth. Was there a overcharge? I look around. The atmosphere is pretty breathable. Nothing really harmful about it. It is beautiful. "Sweet! I am in paradise. Wait this looks more like Pandora from that Avatar movie." I close my eyes. Every part of my body hurts. Why? I can't really recall, I just know I hit the ground to hard. I am still laying there. I watch as walls form around me. Now I am in the infirmary; Janet is standing over me, doing something. I am not quite sure. Everyone is wearing masks. I wonder if I brought something back.

No, we are still on 'Pandora'. They try to put a mask on me. I shove it off. I know I can breathe fine without it. Janet insists that I need it because of the biochemicals in the air. She puts it around my head. I jump off the bed I am on and rip the mask off. I take off running. I run down the corridors and through a mall. SFs are chasing me. I am fast and powerful. I like the way I feel. I don't need to be like them. I am powerful this way. I run into a movie theater. They are watching the "Wizard of Oz". 'What an odd choice for a movie!' I think. I crouch down to avoid the SFs. They leave and I take off, out to a meadow. There are horses and I jump on one. I wish that it was a motorcycle. Soon I am in a van. It seems odd, but I accept the fact that I didn't like the horse. I try to drive off, but don't want to get caught, so I hide again.

It appears as if I am in an orchard. I am on the horse again. Somehow the horse seems better. Then I am on a motorcycle. I am driving down a dirt path, on my way to freedom. I see Meatloaf along the side. I stop for him. He is singing "Anything for Love". It is a good song. I look around. I am in his music video. Now it is starting to make sense. The trees, trying to escape. I look behind me and see Janet coming up. She has several medical personnel with her. I take off on the motorcycle. 

Now I am just me watching Sam run away. I appear in front of her. I know the way to the gate. The way to end this nightmare for her. I tell her to follow me. I think that this is all in her head, she has hit it and I have mind melded with her to bring her back from a coma. We head toward the gate when I... get woken up!

I hope that Sam is okay. Maybe I should check on her. I also hope that when things get weird like this, I RC!

----------


## WarriorTiger

This is a short fragment of a larger dream that I had in the middle of the night. It slipped into a different dream and I only remember the weirdest parts.

I was walking to this school carnival. A group of us was walking all together. We came across this lake. Some of us thought it would be fun to jump from boulder to boulder. Even though there was a sign saying to stay out of the water. We had almost made it and one guy was jumping across the last boulder when he fell in. It wasn't that far so I thought that I would go help him. There was a man there that stopped me. He said it was suicide to go into the water. He wouldn't let me go in the water and held me back. I watched as the man was eaten by a giant plecostomus  

Then I was still walking toward the carnival; in shock but still going. I saw a girl that was going also. She was in a wheelchair. I was worried that she wasn't having fun. I don't know why I was concerned for her. I walked over to her, thinking that she was pretty and wanted to flirt a little. I was talking with her, and she seemed interested in me too. For some strange reason I told her I could help her walk. There was something wrong with her legs, but it was just because she had small leg muscles. We were talking and having fun, with me sometimes carrying her and sometimes helping her walk. We were flirting with each other. I was suddenly wearing a hat. She turned to kiss me. I kissed her briefly. We were then walking around some more and she turned to kiss me and I turned away. She asked what was wrong. I told her nothing I just didn't want to kiss her. She started to ask why and something happened... either the dream shifted or I woke up briefly and lost it.

----------

